# The Hero of Mergovie OCC--[FULL]



## DarkMaster (Apr 30, 2004)

I would like to start a campaign [edit remove french], I am looking for 4-5 players, level 1, only WotC book rule(could go with UA variant class). I am not very good with making long and detailed written description (even in French) but will try to do my best.

I would like to start the adventure in my homebrew world. The adventure would start in a small village called Broyar in the northern province of Mergovia Kingdom. Mergovia is one of the last known kingdom that didn't fall to the Axarian empire located to the South.
Thanks to it's strong economy and excellent banking system (A lot of Axarian Noble and Bourgeoisie actually have money in those banks) They were always able to maintain a strong and very well trained army. The country is using paper money, Drar (for begining money purposes it's equivalent to 100 gp).

Broyar is a small farmer community located at the edge civilisation. A few more mile to the north and you are in the dark forest.

Would say more if people are interested could also post the map of the place.

Race allowed: all(other than human must talk to me for flavor.)
Classes all: barbarian would not be welcomed in Mergovia (the country has been fighting them for generations) but with a special background could be accepted, monk could also be accepted but they won't be native.

I use the gods of Forgotten realms

Let me know if you are interested (also we start at first level)

Important thread
Heros of Mergovia Plot Thread


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2004)

To put it on top campaign now in english


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2004)

I'd be interested... what sort of game are you thinking of? military? normal adventuring party? intrigue?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd be interested... what sort of game are you thinking of? military? normal adventuring party? intrigue?



Normal adventuring party, with some intrigue (but I am assuming every campaign has some) I am still wandering if 1st level is good for Pbp.

Well there might be military later depending on the composition of the party.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 3, 2004)

I think I'd be interested.

I personally prefer games starting around 3rd level, but that's just me, and first level would be fine if you want.

I have a couple character concepts from the core books kicking around in my head.

What's your stance towards EL races for characters, as I think my first choice might be EL 1 or 2.

But anyway, I'd be interested in playing, yes.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I think I'd be interested.
> 
> I personally prefer games starting around 3rd level, but that's just me, and first level would be fine if you want.
> 
> ...



I might start at second level, I don't mind EL creature and I usually do not allow the player to "buy" them as described in the UA. I also like when the PC can easily interact with the NPC, so I usually don't like the monstrous race, like half ogre or Minotaur. The region of the world where I want to start the campaing is also very oriented towards the core race. I designed this world to start playing with people who never played before so you can expect this  portion of the world to be quite standard. I started playing 3.X a few months ago so I might make some mistake with the rules.

If you are interested post a short description of the character you want to play and I will start a rogue thread


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 4, 2004)

I'd be interested.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> I'd be interested.



Good three people one or two more and we can start.
I will create a rogue gallerie


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

I'm also interested


----------



## Kangaxx (May 4, 2004)

I could use another game to sink my time into, and I see some friendly faces here.  As for the characters, 1st level seems a little rough considering how slowly characters tend to advance in these games, but I'm fine with whatever you want.


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2004)

I'd be interested too, if there's still room.  What are PC creation rules?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Ok we go with 2nd level the thread can be found here

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520585#post1520585


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Ok we go with 2nd level the thread can be found here
> 
> [LINK]http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520585#post1520585[/LINK]
> 
> Edit : how do you put a link ?



Also consider what's in this link as the reference for money and places name.


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

I'll be playing a human cleric/wizard


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Just to let you know I change the gods to core books gods.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 4, 2004)

I'm thinking of playing a human rogue/fighter. I'm considering being a member of the local militia if thats ok.


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing a half orc ranger (maybe Ranger/barbarian) or a dwarf fighter aiming towards dwarven defender.  I have basic backgrounds for both these PCs which I assume I could work into this game, assuming I'm even in the game.  Do you have any thoughts on these, Darkmaster?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of playing a human rogue/fighter. I'm considering being a member of the local militia if thats ok.



No problem, I was actually hoping someone would be part of it.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 4, 2004)

How would the militia be organized? Would I have some rank, or would I be a grunt? It is a part time militia, or full time?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing a half orc ranger (maybe Ranger/barbarian) or a dwarf fighter aiming towards dwarven defender.  I have basic backgrounds for both these PCs which I assume I could work into this game, assuming I'm even in the game.  Do you have any thoughts on these, Darkmaster?



No problem with both, The half orc is either an enemy Barbarian from the south lost behind enemy line after his friends were massacred and he somewhat survived(more on that if you choose this option) or you are from the northern orc tribes. 

For the dwarf option I am pretty open. You just need to have a reason to be in this village far from your homeland. 

you are the third one with a concept, so consider yourself in.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> How would the militia be organized? Would I have some rank, or would I be a grunt? It is a part time militia, or full time?



In a small village like this one there is one Captain, two lieutnant and the rest is pretty much sargent and soldiers. for your rank you can be one of the lieutnant if you want. Its a full time militia.


----------



## Ferrix (May 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> In a small village like this one there is one Captain, two lieutnant and the rest is pretty much sargent and soldiers. for your rank you can be one of the lieutnant if you want. Its a full time militia.




Human:
archer - sniper type
monk - wandering healer

Dwarf:
fighter - walking wall


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

You mentioned UA options.  Does that include Gestalt?


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 4, 2004)

I'll be a Lieutenant in the militia. Sounds like fun. 

Posted char. in Rogues gallery. If there are any problems, or rule changes, I can alter char.


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

I'd like my PC to be in the militia too.  He wouldn't hold significant rank.  He would be a scout, or special ops of some sort, depending on the structure.  I've decided upon the half orc ranger/brb.  I'll get him posted up in the RG.  Feedback welcome.

Though something of an outsider, Solomon would probably count Marcus Sevohan as one of his few friends.

how should we handle HPs after 1st level?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

Howdy.  Want in. 

I was thinking fighter 1/battle sorcerer (from UA), progressing thereon as a straight Battle Sorcerer.  Human, most likely, and part of the town malitia.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I think I'd be interested in this.

I'm thinking of doing a human rogue/fighter (with lots of knives).

I'll post a char sheet by this evening.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'd like my PC to be in the militia too.  He wouldn't hold significant rank.  He would be a scout, or special ops of some sort, depending on the structure.  I've decided upon the half orc ranger/brb.  I'll get him posted up in the RG.  Feedback welcome.
> 
> Though something of an outsider, Solomon would probably count Marcus Sevohan as one of his few friends.
> 
> how should we handle HPs after 1st level?



Fine with me see comment in the rogue gallery, and you can add that Marcus is your friend. 
after 1st level we go with average progression described in the DMG I don't like rolling dice for HP.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> You mentioned UA options.  Does that include Gestalt?



obviously not


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I'd be interested in this.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a human rogue/fighter (with lots of knives).
> 
> I'll post a char sheet by this evening.



Up to you but we already have one


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

I like your feedback on Solomon.  Solomon is too insecure to assume Jessica would love him.  He certainly wouldn't ask.  I didn't want to assume she would return the feelings, but I think it would make things more interesting if she did.  I'm happy to have her father be an NPC in the campaign.  He would be appreciative towards Solomon for rescuing his daughter, but would want Solomon to stay in his place, as a militia scout, and certainly not be his son-in-law.

I'd also be interested in having Marcus Sevohan be Solomon's mentor in the militia, and his friend, if this would make sense to Canibal Kender.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 4, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'd also be interested in having Marcus Sevohan be Solomon's mentor in the militia, and his friend, if this would make sense to Canibal Kender.




Sounds interesting. I'm all for it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 4, 2004)

Whoops, I didn't see that guy.

I'll go straight human paladin (UA liberator variant). (posted in rogues gallery)

When will the IC thread start?


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

I posted the human cleric/wizard I promised.  I see Kangaxx decided to make a Diviner, so I made it so that Oculus became good friends with Jasper at the University of Magic.  Hope that's ok.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Whoops, I didn't see that guy.
> 
> I'll go straight human paladin (UA liberator variant). (posted in rogues gallery)
> 
> When will the IC thread start?



I will start as soon as your done

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1522179#post1522179

The paladin of freedom will be an outcast in Mergovie. His way of handling justice and attitude towards life in general might clash with the power structure in place.


----------



## Ferrix (May 4, 2004)

I posted earlier in the thread, is there still space?


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2004)

Just a note to say I've slightly modified Solomon's background to account for what has been discussed in this thread.  I also changed his alignment to NG to better reflect his evolving personality and his transition from a chaotically aligned upbringing to a lawful militia post.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I am not very good with making long and detailed written description (even in French) but will try to do my best.




Best way to gain some practice! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I posted earlier in the thread, is there still space?



Ok for six, but no more


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

Kangaxx, I think a 1st level Wand of Magic Missile is 750gp, not 375...

DarkMaster, can Kangaxx and Oculus create scrolls to use?  Do we need to worry about the xp cost?

Edit:  I see now, it's a wand with 25 uses.  Didn't know we could do that.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 4, 2004)

I understand that this guy would be an outcast, being a rebel against the values of the society, which is one of the reasons he has bluff so high (no, you're looking for the _other_ guy).  As it is, I see him as being tolerated (unofficially) somewhat by local militias because he is always willing to lend a hand with freeing captives, defending against raiders, etc.

But yes, I am aware of the values clash.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 4, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Kangaxx, I think a 1st level Wand of Magic Missile is 750gp, not 375...
> 
> DarkMaster, can Kangaxx and Oculus create scrolls to use?  Do we need to worry about the xp cost?
> 
> Edit:  I see now, it's a wand with 25 uses.  Didn't know we could do that.



Actually I forgot to say that you start at 2000 xp so yes you can create scroll but apply the appropriate XP penality.

I am also Ok with the wand at 25 charges.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 4, 2004)

Just posted my character sheet so I'm ready to go.

I'd be happy to start in Mornomas with the wizards.  I can start essentially getting thrown out of wherever he's staying (reason for departure for Prumen).  Ready and excited!


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

Hehe.  Jasper and Oculus both have Knowledge Arcana at +12 (5 ranks, Skill Focus, +4 Int).  We're the Knowledge Arcana nerds


----------



## rangerjohn (May 4, 2004)

No your the future Lore Master geeks.  Both of you are shooting for that prestiege class.


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> No your the future Lore Master geeks.  Both of you are shooting for that prestiege class.




Obviously


----------



## silentspace (May 4, 2004)

I took a 25 charge wand of magic missiles too, and some scrolls.  Oculus is ready to roll


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

My character, the battle sorcerer, will be posted in a few minutes sans a few minor game details and the background (figured it was better to get my foot in the door and work out rules stuff while I write that).

You also mentioned a "better sorcerer" which I'd obviously be interested in.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I posted the human cleric/wizard I promised.  I see Kangaxx decided to make a Diviner, so I made it so that Oculus became good friends with Jasper at the University of Magic.  Hope that's ok.




Sounds good to me.  Is Oculus going to focus on being a cleric or a wizard?   I assumed you'd be going for mystic theurge when you said cleric/wizard.  You probably didn't see the note, (I removed it when I edited Jasper this morning) but I was also planning on making Jasper a Loremaster.  Not that having two would hurt, I just thought it was funny.

Edit: I just noticed Oculus has 18 int and 12 wis, which answers my question.  And now we're adding a sorcerer?  This is going to be a very wimpy party.  Maybe I should have made the druid I was considering.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> My character, the battle sorcerer, will be posted in a few minutes sans a few minor game details and the background (figured it was better to get my foot in the door and work out rules stuff while I write that).
> 
> You also mentioned a "better sorcerer" which I'd obviously be interested in.



Well I need to read the battle sorcerer again. In my post I was talking about the core sorcerer. But before I set a house rule I usually ask all the player if they are ok with it, especially for changes to a class.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Well I need to read the battle sorcerer again. In my post I was talking about the core sorcerer. But before I set a house rule I usually ask all the player if they are ok with it, especially for changes to a class.



I looked at it, If everybody agrees. I would let you choose two others class skills and 4 skill point per level instead of the two.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 5, 2004)

Allrighty.  If people do agree, the skills in question would be intimidate and perform.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.  Is Oculus going to focus on being a cleric or a wizard?   I assumed you'd be going for mystic theurge when you said cleric/wizard.  You probably didn't see the note, (I removed it when I edited Jasper this morning) but I was also planning on making Jasper a Loremaster.  Not that having two would hurt, I just thought it was funny.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed Oculus has 18 int and 12 wis, which answers my question.  And now we're adding a sorcerer?  This is going to be a very wimpy party.  Maybe I should have made the druid I was considering.




I think two wizards with wands of magic missile would be pretty powerful!  I just redid some spells so they don't overlap with yours too...  Jasper and Oculus could be best friends, they could even learn each other's spells and prepare spells out of each other's spellbooks!  Not that I really see a need for that, but well, there it is!

I don't think it will be that wimpy a party, though there don't seem to be any meat shields.  We'll probably be able to dish out some pretty good damage.  And everyone's speed is 30, so we could try running away without leaving anyone behind too     Having a cleric would be nice, but Oculus can heal, and use a wand of cure light when we get one.  The paladin can heal too, for that matter.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 5, 2004)

The party isn't that wimpy.

We have two "pure" casters, 1 fighter/caster (battle sorcerer), 1 paladin, 1 barbarian, and 1 fighter/rogue.  That seems okay.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Allrighty.  If people do agree, the skills in question would be intimidate and perform.




Battle sorcerers already have Intimidate.  They lose Bluff.  

As far as I'm concerned, it's the DM's prerogative to set any House Rules he wants.  I have no problem with extra class skills and skill points for Thomas Hobbes' character.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 5, 2004)

Do they?  Whoops...  in that case it would be bluff and perform, then.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 5, 2004)

Question, should I start my character moving out of the city in the IC thread and get him headed towards the starting town?  Or do you want to wait and introduce me?

Looking forward to starting soon!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 5, 2004)

(Wrong thread, Nac...)



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Edit: I just noticed Oculus has 18 int and 12 wis, which answers my question.  And now we're adding a sorcerer?  This is going to be a very wimpy party.  Maybe I should have made the druid I was considering.




Heh.  You could play the "Druidic Avenger" and continue our theme as a lean, mean bunch of melee machines.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Battle sorcerers already have Intimidate.  They lose Bluff.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it's the DM's prerogative to set any House Rules he wants.  I have no problem with extra class skills and skill points for Thomas Hobbes' character.



Good just want to make sure nobody feels left out


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

I'm fine with the sorc changes.

What I meant by wimpy is that we aren't very resilient.  There's not much healing magic, and every character is wearing light armor or none.  The best AC in the party is 17, and that's on the battle sorc.  I've been in a party like this before, it involved a lot a downtime in between fights.  I'm sure we'll be fine, but I thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Heh.  You could play the "Druidic Avenger" and continue our theme as a lean, mean bunch of melee machines.




Actually, what I was considering was a druid archer with the monk benefits/tracking variant.  Throw in Zen Archery, and he'd be pretty good at filling things with holes.  Although getting all those feats would be a problem.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 5, 2004)

Well, we have two semi-healers, although I'm a bit light (only 4 points of healing per day, just enough to stabilize).

You're right though, the AC is a bit low.  Mine is going to go up later when I can get my hands on the cash to purchase full plate mail.  I'm only going with the shirt for cash flow reasons (and story, my character isn't supposed to shout "paladin" at the moment, but that can/will change).


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

Solomon plans to take all future levels as a Ranger, for what it's worth.  He's not designed as a front line fighter type, though he'd be fine with it.  In my experience, balanced parties are easier both for the players and the DM.  If anyone is interested in changing to a cleric or druid, I think we'd benefit.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

When I made Jasper, I forgot that there are two common languages in the region.  I just gave him common.  Is it ok if I swap out dwarven and give him both of those tongues?


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon plans to take all future levels as a Ranger, for what it's worth.  He's not designed as a front line fighter type, though he'd be fine with it.  In my experience, balanced parties are easier both for the players and the DM.  If anyone is interested in changing to a cleric or druid, I think we'd benefit.




I'm pretty well locked in since Darkmaster already included me in the IC thread.  Hopefully we'll just be able to kill anything we meet before it gets a chance to attack us.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes,
we have now 7 player that is a bit too much for me, I already told Ferrix he was in. I will have to cut you, unless Ferrix wants to retire

Sorry.


----------



## Ferrix (May 5, 2004)

I made a tank of a dwarf   Not the brightest stick in the mud nor the most cordial, but he's as tough as stone.

Whichever would work better in the party, the battle sorceror or the tank, it's up to the other players and the DM.


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2004)

We'll survive either way.  If everyone's happy with their PCs, then no one should change, just for party balance, I think.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 5, 2004)

Fair enough.  No worries.   Although I'll have to play that character at some point.  I'm fond of him already.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

I was flipping through the magic section of UA, which I hadn't done before.  DarkMaster, what are your thoughts on Spontaneous Metamagic and Recharge Magic?


----------



## Ferrix (May 5, 2004)

Gwal up on RG


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Gwal up on RG



Ferrix, I know you like exotic character (Freeport with Karl) but I feel that Gwal is a bit overporwered, especially that fast healing. Also I wanted the player to stick with the Wotc book only, I like to have an easy access to the books, mag, ect used in my campaing. If you are Ok playing a normal dwarf fighter or something else I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I was flipping through the magic section of UA, which I hadn't done before.  DarkMaster, what are your thoughts on Spontaneous Metamagic and Recharge Magic?



Spontaneous Metamagic is good for sorcerer, seriously I would be willing to allow it, I would allow your wizard to cast an unprepared one as a full round action (like the sorcerer) with a bump in level. The only problem is that you have to keep some higher level slot open or accept to lose a prepared spell from that level. I would also allow casting it at the same level but you have to spend a full round extra per level that should be bump, making it a less interesting option for combat.

As for Recharge Magic I didn't spent enough time on it, to feel comfortable with it so I will not play with it.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

I thought only the lieutenant was mounted, not all of them.  I'll add some water and rations to Oculus' saddlebags if that's ok.

Thanks for the info on the spontaneous metamagic.  I know its way too early to be thinking about what will happen down the road, but at least now I know.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

What I like about UA spontaneous metamagic is that it makes metamagic feats as attractive as buying metamagic rods and encourages wizards to take more metamagic feats instead of just buying rods, or taking craft rod.  Sorcerers of course are a different story.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

Since they'll be moving too fast for Oculus to use his Survival skill to get food and water, Oculus bought 6 more rations and a bucket to cast Create Water in, so Oculus and Jasper can refill their water skins.  I swapped out Detect Magic for Create Water too.  (This will actually happen next morning, but I'll just update the sheet now.)  Since they're best friends they'll go buy rations together, no?  That way Jasper knows he doesn't need to load himself up on waterskins (they get heavy quick!).


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I thought only the lieutenant was mounted, not all of them.  I'll add some water and rations to Oculus' saddlebags if that's ok.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the spontaneous metamagic.  I know its way too early to be thinking about what will happen down the road, but at least now I know.



No problem for the ration.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Spontaneous Metamagic is good for sorcerer, seriously I would be willing to allow it, I would allow your wizard to cast an unprepared one as a full round action (like the sorcerer) with a bump in level. The only problem is that you have to keep some higher level slot open or accept to lose a prepared spell from that level. I would also allow casting it at the same level but you have to spend a full round extra per level that should be bump, making it a less interesting option for combat.
> 
> As for Recharge Magic I didn't spent enough time on it, to feel comfortable with it so I will not play with it.




I want to make sure I understand this correctly.  We're going to have three options for casting metamagiced spells:
1. The normal way.
2. Spontaneously apply feat by spending an extra round casting per extra level the feat adds. So casting a 1 action spell with silent spell would be two full round actions? 
3. Spontaneously apply feat by swapping out a spell slot of the modified level.  So when I prepare spells, I could leave an empty 3rd level slot, and use it to cast any spell that is metamagiced to 3rd level, but not normal 3rd level spells?   That seems really strange.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I want to make sure I understand this correctly.  We're going to have three options for casting metamagiced spells:
> 1. The normal way.
> 2. Spontaneously apply feat by spending an extra round casting per extra level the feat adds. So casting a 1 action spell with silent spell would be two full round actions?
> 3. Spontaneously apply feat by swapping out a spell slot of the modified level.  So to 3rd level, but not normal 3rd level spells?   That seems really strange.




2. If silent add one level, yes
3. let's say you have 1 magic missile and 3rd level spell slot unused, you plan on using the 10 or 15 minute option of preparing the spell later in the day. You could use it to cast metamagic magic missile of it, losing both slot. 

2 also apply to sorcerer. I never tried those options but I think it is worth the try. Most wizard will use 3 only in desperate situation, so I don't feel that it empowers them too much.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

I also would like to tell you that I will not let you know everytime I roll skill check. You will only feel the effect in my description of the text, you might not even know that I rolled the dice


----------



## Ferrix (May 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I know you like exotic character (Freeport with Karl) but I feel that Gwal is a bit overporwered, especially that fast healing. Also I wanted the player to stick with the Wotc book only, I like to have an easy access to the books, mag, ect used in my campaing. If you are Ok playing a normal dwarf fighter or something else I would greatly appreciate.




Only thing that isn't from the WotC books is the fighter variant which can easily be changed back to a standard fighter.  He's just a dwarf with the feral template from savage species.  Just figured they were looking for a tank, they got one, basically literally.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

I will check it tonight, and will let you know how I will handle it.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Marcus, don't worry I didn't forget you, your character is currently sleeping.


----------



## Ferrix (May 6, 2004)

Okay, here's my new character concept...

a barbarian/monk using the whirling frenzy variant of rage... now my question is this, could I possibly set it up so I could multiclass between the two although they have completely opposite alignment requirements and have my character be neutral good? it would make an interesting character balancing between the aspects of chaos and law.

i was thinking of going the vow of poverty route, could the kama possibly be considered as a simple weapon so that he can keep 'em, since the kama is basically just a sickle.

i'm thinking two kama's and fights sort of like a capoeira practitioner, definately be fun to play.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my new character concept...
> 
> a barbarian/monk using the whirling frenzy variant of rage... now my question is this, could I possibly set it up so I could multiclass between the two although they have completely opposite alignment requirements and have my character be neutral good? it would make an interesting character balancing between the aspects of chaos and law.
> 
> ...



It's breaking too many rules, I have to say no. The level of disciplined required to improve as a monk is so high that I requires the player to be lawful and concentrate on that class only. This is my first Pbp game as a DM and I want to focus on DMing on a message board, If you were playing in my live campaign things could be different, but for this one I want to stick to the core rule as much as I can.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> When I made Jasper, I forgot that there are two common languages in the region.  I just gave him common.  Is it ok if I swap out dwarven and give him both of those tongues?



No problem


----------



## Ferrix (May 6, 2004)

*shrugs* okay, lawful neutral then, guess he'll advance straight monk for a while... silly alignment requirements

Dai is up in RG, will get a history up


----------



## Kangaxx (May 6, 2004)

Heh.  What happens when we post at the same time?   If Jasper and Oculus both started talking, Jasper would stop and let Oculus continue.  

Btw, the name on this thread should probably be changed.


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2004)

Heh I was just wondering about that myself.  I figured we both spoke almost at the same time.  I just made another post too, based on yours.  University student cover identity!  I love it!


----------



## Kangaxx (May 6, 2004)

That works well enough.   

I hope Jasper and Oculus are up to playing the roles.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Waiting for Nac Mac Feegle for some of you to continue


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

What I miss in Pbp is being able to talk to the player OCC. For sure you can do it here but it takes much longuer and I don't always have a lot of time to post. I have to keep up with the game so I prefer posting In game post.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2004)

I'd just like to say I'm enjoying the game and its format.  It works well involving all the PCs differently here, but it wouldn't work well on table top.  I like to see games taking advantage of the PbP format.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Are you Ok with the way I handle skills?
I usually not give you the results of the skill roll even when you ask for them. I try to give you a hint I rolled the dice and how you suceeded/failed but you don't know the result. If you can take 20 or 10 I let you know. I feel like it's more natural not to know exactly how much you rolled.

I just want to clarify this, because I want you to know that I indeed uses skills alot and that your points in social skills or other skills are not wasted point.


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2004)

I think that makes the game part a bit more storylike which I think is fun and fits the play-by-post setup quite well.  It wouldn't work so well in person, players like to roll their own dice and such.  But it's cool, the story seems to be going well, I'm just waiting to get caught up in it, guess I'm on the road to Prumen at the moment and not so interesting to catalogue a night on the road.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I think that makes the game part a bit more storylike which I think is fun and fits the play-by-post setup quite well.  It wouldn't work so well in person, players like to roll their own dice and such.  But it's cool, the story seems to be going well, I'm just waiting to get caught up in it, guess I'm on the road to Prumen at the moment and not so interesting to catalogue a night on the road.



That is fine, I can speed up your part if you want, that would implies I assume some stuff for you and SilenceSpace. I like social interaction but I feel it is harder on Pbp. Pbp are so slow compared to real game. Going one line at the time can become tedious.

For the dice I know, my player love to roll their dice (sometime more than once  )


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> That is fine, I can speed up your part if you want, that would implies I assume some stuff for you and SilenceSpace. I like social interaction but I feel it is harder on Pbp. Pbp are so slow compared to real game. Going one line at the time can become tedious.
> 
> For the dice I know, my player love to roll their dice (sometime more than once  )




Sure, go ahead and assume, faster paced means more fun in the long run.  Heheh... is that more than once what I think it is?  *hands you the libram of duplicitous player whacking*


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

It's all good.  Ferrix, Jasper is a more advanced student in magic than Oculus, so I might be playing Oculus more as Jasper's junior (kind of like in Harry Potter).  But maybe not.  Like DarkMaster said, social interaction goes kind of slow on PbP.  Anyway, that's how Oculus feels about Jasper IC.  He knows he'll always be behind in his arcane advancement compared to him.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead and assume, faster paced means more fun in the long run.  Heheh... is that more than once what I think it is?  *hands you the libram of duplicitous player whacking*



It is. For some reason any results below 6 on 20 is considered unnacceptable and there is always a good reason to reroll the dice. Ho no it hit the mini, fell on the ground, slipped from my hand, I was just warming up the dice ect, I will have to reroll.


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2004)

hehe... smack those players around DarkMaster, wiffle bats work well

Nac Mac, your name makes me laugh


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> hehe... smack those players around DarkMaster, wiffle bats work well
> 
> Nac Mac, your name makes me laugh



Could do that but when the worse player is your wife things are a bit different


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

Posting on all my threads seems very slow, what is happening, I know it is a long weekend in Canada, but elsewhere.


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2004)

Does the battle happen the night before Oculus, Jasper and the two guards set out for Prumen?  It's meta-knowledge that Oculus wouldn't know, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Manzanita (May 21, 2004)

Nothing has been happening to Solomon for awhile.  Let me know when I can do something.  I"m eager to post.  I must say, I've gotten busier of late, and won't be posting as often as I was in the good old days.  But I'll still be able to get on three times a week, I expect.  I'm enjoying the game thus far.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Does the battle happen the night before Oculus, Jasper and the two guards set out for Prumen?  It's meta-knowledge that Oculus wouldn't know, but I'm just curious.



Yes it happens during your stay at the Inn. Oculus and Jasper are sleeping. I need to know what happen during that night in order to continue your thread. Jasper knowing most people there should be able to gather that information pretty quickly once you get there so it is not completly meta-knowledge. That is why I wanted you to select your spell for the day before all this happen. I didn't want your spell selection to be affected by those events.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Nothing has been happening to Solomon for awhile.  Let me know when I can do something.  I"m eager to post.  I must say, I've gotten busier of late, and won't be posting as often as I was in the good old days.  But I'll still be able to get on three times a week, I expect.  I'm enjoying the game thus far.



Solomon is on his way to the village. He should be in the village in an hour or two. 

This is an old adventure (9 months) I prepared for my first group since 95. It is funny to see that the group online fits better in the village than the in life players. I guess some of the details will have to be adapted otherwise some players will die very soon  .

I was a bit scared about the two walking libraries at the begining but I am actually very pleased how things turned out. They bring an interesting roleplaying opportunity.

I enjoy the game too, Pbp allow me to do things that you can't do in person.


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

Hehe... i'm just a touch worried about confronting two heavily armored goblins by myself after seeing in another post a character almost die from a single arrow wound


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hehe... i'm just a touch worried about confronting two heavily armored goblins by myself after seeing in another post a character almost die from a single arrow wound



Actually four ...


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

yeah, that improves the fun factor ;-)


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> yeah, that improves the fun factor ;-)



Just notice you had 50' move, I was expecting you to run away but attacking them do not seem to be a bad move (at least up to now)


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

you can draw a weapon during a move action so long as you have at least a BAB of +1.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> you can draw a weapon during a move action so long as you have at least a BAB of +1.



Just checked the SRD you are right, but it won't change anything in this case since I assumed you move in the round you casted the entangle. Good to be reminded though


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Just checked the SRD you are right, but it won't change anything in this case since I assumed you move in the round you casted the entangle. Good to be reminded though




Works for me


----------



## DarkMaster (May 24, 2004)

I am waiting for Marcus and Telic actions to continue the main thread


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2004)

I am waiting for Cannibal Kender to continue, Please let me know if plan on not being able to post for a long period.

Thanks


----------



## Kangaxx (May 28, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I am waiting for Cannibal Kender to continue, Please let me know if plan on not being able to post for a long period.
> 
> Thanks




He hasn't posted in over a week, I think it's safe to assume he's not around and at least npc him for awhile.

And I still think you should change the name of this thread.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> He hasn't posted in over a week, I think it's safe to assume he's not around and at least npc him for awhile.
> 
> And I still think you should change the name of this thread.



Done I changed the title


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2004)

Since it looks like Jasper and Oculus will be in Prumen sometime soon, I was wondering if I could get some more info about Jasper's contacts there.  He's only visited occassionaly in the last few years, so he would probably be a little out of touch, but not a stranger I'd imagine.  Would he know any of the other PC's, by either reputation or contact?  Would he know any people or taverns which would be good sources of info?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Since it looks like Jasper and Oculus will be in Prumen sometime soon, I was wondering if I could get some more info about Jasper's contacts there.  He's only visited occassionaly in the last few years, so he would probably be a little out of touch, but not a stranger I'd imagine.  Would he know any of the other PC's, by either reputation or contact?  Would he know any people or taverns which would be good sources of info?



Actually in an hour or two. 

He knows Marcus, Gror, the captain, Old Karn (he sees him as a hero) and I would say half of the milice, he played with most of them as a kid. He heard about Solomon but never actually met him, he knows the mayor and the counsellor by reputation. He knows about Gnarll by reputation, he saw him once or twice as a kid. Gnarll spend most of his time in the camp. He doesn't feel at ease among the human. 

He doesn't know Dai and Telic at all. 

He knew the mayor's brother pretty well, he is the one who actually initiated him to reading and different science and knowledge. 

His parents, 2 brothers and 4 sisters all live in prumen and are craftsman and/or farmer all living a very simple but satisfying life. One of his brother-in-law his a foreman at the wood cutting compagnie (just taught about it, will add a nice little twist). The village being small you know most people at least by reputation and vice-versa. Most of them won't recognise you on the spot, but if you say that you are the second son of old Conrad they probably rembers you.

Edit forgot about your last question: The two best people that comes to your mind for asking question are Old Karn and an old (early 40s) thief who decided to retire in Prumen for his safety (at least that's what he says)
If you want more detail let me know


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2004)

Oculus, Jasper and Dai are now back in the main thread, things should now involve everybody at the same time. Just a reminder for the two mages who might not read the thread often these days


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Before I forget

Dai +300 xp
Marcus +325xp
Telic +225xp

I like to distribute XP as soon as you earned them otherwise I loose count.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm going to be leaving town for about a week on Sunday. I'll gone from the 6th to the 13th.  I'll still have internet access, but I'll probably only be ol once every two or three days, so feel free to npc my character or whatever if I'm holding things up.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 5, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I'm going to be leaving town for about a week on Sunday. I'll gone from the 6th to the 13th.  I'll still have internet access, but I'll probably only be ol once every two or three days, so feel free to npc my character or whatever if I'm holding things up.



Ok but I will try to do it as least as possible


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be leaving for a retreat tonight and will be unable to get online.  I'll be back Saturday.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Things are starting to get interesting. 

Posting in all the pbp game I am in are very slow lately. I guess during the summer people prefer to stay outside.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 16, 2004)

This is an interesting game.  I hope all the PCs can get together soon.  Solomon is somewhat suspicious by nature, so someone may have to push him a bit to open up to strangers.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 17, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Things are starting to get interesting.
> 
> Posting in all the pbp game I am in are very slow lately. I guess during the summer people prefer to stay outside.




Outside?  Where that yellow thing floats in the sky?  I can't imagine why people would want to go there.  

Has anyone else noticed the late addition sneaking into our character roster?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 21, 2004)

Starting next week I'll be travelling for two weeks and will probably not have much time/opportunity to post.  Sorry!


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I will be waiting another day for Cannibal Kender answers before moving forward.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 24, 2004)

Ferrix, are you still following this game?  Jasper and Oculus have been waiting to talk to Dai for several days, and I've seen you post a few times since then in the Freeport game...


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2004)

Still here, must have missed the post where you approached him directly.  Will go back and check.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 29, 2004)

Just a quick shameless self-promotion here:

I'm starting a fantasy d20 modern game at http://enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92827 and am looking for players.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 2, 2004)

I will wait a bit since thread subscriptions were deleted a few days ago.

Also I will be in vacation far away from any internet connections between July 17 to July 31


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 23, 2004)

For the next two weeks I'm going to be in the process of moving across the country.  I have no idea how much internet access I'll have in the middle, but everything should be back to normal by the 4th or 5th.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 23, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> For the next two weeks I'm going to be in the process of moving across the country.  I have no idea how much internet access I'll have in the middle, but everything should be back to normal by the 4th or 5th.




Good luck!


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 9, 2004)

Is Cannibal Kender still interested in this game?


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll be gone from next week to mid-September, with very little internet access.  Please NPC Oculus.  Will this game be continuing?  Are we going to the bridge?


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 19, 2004)

I would really like to continue but a lot of players seems to have lost interest. 

Please post on this thread if you are still interested. The people who will not reply to this post will be NPC'ed and eventually replaced. 

For now I will assume that silentspace is still in and that the group will be heading towards the bridge.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 19, 2004)

I would really like to continue but a lot of players seems to have lost interest. 

Please post on this thread if you are still interested. The people who will not reply to this post will be NPC'ed and eventually replaced. 

For now I will assume that silentspace is still in and that the group will be heading towards the bridge.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Double post


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm here, i was assuming the same thing, just didn't really have a reaction to go from with Dai yet.  Was hoping more of the other players would chime in something.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 19, 2004)

OOC:  Yes.  That is what Solomon would like.  I think you may need to do some re-recruitment, Dark Master.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 20, 2004)

I will wait a bit and re-start recruitement if needed


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm still lurking.  

Jasper doesn't really have anything to contribute to the bridge discussion.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 30, 2004)

Since one of my player seem to have completly dissapear, I am looking for 1 combat oriented character to fill in


----------



## Ashy (Aug 31, 2004)

I might be interested... what level characters are we talking about here?    Same creation rules as at the start of the thread?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 31, 2004)

If there is still an opening I would love to play. Human paladin with a slight twist... He's a fop. a real died in the wool fop.

Actualy I have a better idea. she is a bar maid who recieves her calling ala Joan of Arc. I see her unused to armor and all at first. (but unhampered during battle by the grace of Helm)


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 31, 2004)

Please do read the adventure thread and if you like the style post your idea of character and how you would introduce them in the adventure (obviously we can discuss it)

The character should be build with the rules at the begining of this thread


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyone still interested?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 3, 2004)

Just thought I'd say this campaign has taken a VERY interesting turn.  I'm at the edge of my seat every day hoping the IC thread has been updated.  What IS going on in Prumen?!?!?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Glad to hear that Manzanita, at some point I almost decided to stop it, feeling that most players were not interested.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

yeah, dai is torn between feeling bitter about the prejudice directed against him and bad since no one deserves to be slaughtered.  good job so far darkmaster.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2004)

I'll have the information for Victorie Brewer (paladin of helm/ bar girl) up tomorrow. sorry for the delay.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 13, 2004)

Manzita, I am not sure about your plan. 

Are you planning to go join the others with the horse and the children?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 13, 2004)

Also if anyone is interested, my other game set in the same world, is looking for two more player The hero of Axyr


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes. Solmon is looking for the others.  He isn't aware everyone in town has been slaughtered, and is looking for a babysitter for the kids so he can try to track down Jessica.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 15, 2004)

How many brothers and sisters does Jasper have?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow Manzanita your fast, if everybody was like you, I wouldn't be able to work


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 18, 2004)

Canibal Kender, It still not too late to come back, if you are still interested.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 18, 2004)

I play this game too much, don't I, Dark Master.  That's certainly what my wife thinks.

I do really enjoy this game.  Recently, I've been really sucked into the plot.  I also really like how you took Jessica from Solomon's origin and developed her.  I've never played a PC w/a romantic interest before.  It has really helped me get into Solomon & find his voice.  You've taken an interesting approach to this campaign, with the players involvement in the militia and introducing the PCs all separately.  You couldn't really do that on tabletop.

I look forward to seeing how this plays out.  I hope you can recruit a couple more PCs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 18, 2004)

Guess I am a bit in the same boat. Sometimes I do feel like I spend too much time on this game, especially since I discovered EnWorld. 

This is one of the few game, actually this one and Freeport from Karl Green, that I really enjoy. Most of the game I play in usually die within a few weeks. 

I understand that real life can affect our posting and that not everyone can post everyday, but what I have a hard time with is with people who stop posting without advising you and then you still see them active on the board. A single post advising that you can't keep up with the game for whatever reason is usually greatly appreciated.  

I usually have a hard time with the romantic aspect in my games, but it looks like I have 2 in this game. SilentSpace don't worry I didn't forget about Farimond and Valeria. I am happy to hear that it helped you get into Solomon. 

I personnally would like to run this game for a long time, but time will tell.

as for recruiting, I can easily continue the game with the current group.

and last thing concerning your wife, mine is really getting pissed now  so I have to go.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok, that's it for part one. I was expecting a bit more combat so you are a bit short on XP but I need the group to be at least third level so each of you gets 1200xp. 

Please forget about the XP I gave in between the adventure, everyone should be at (3200 - whatever creation) xp.

things didn't went like I expected but you are still on track. Just let me know what your character are planning to do in the IC thread. After the proper adjustment I will start a second IC thread based on your descisions. People who would like to drop for whatever reasons, this is a good moment to do so.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2004)

Woohoo!  Level 3!  I'll be staying on.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm considering taking Craft Wondrous Item for my 3rd level feat, so I was wondering if we're using the craft point system from UA.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

Any interest in telling us how you expected it to go, Dark Master?  If not now, I'd be curious to hear it later.  I could tell there were a number of different tracks we could have taken.

In any case, psyched to be third level.  I'll start working up Solomon, who'll be leveling as a Ranger.

Also, how do we determine HPs for levels after 1?

At this point, I've leveled him up.  I noted the changes I made at the bottom of his RG entry.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2004)

Updated Oculus to Level 3!

I found some errors in the skills.  I had too many skill points - I forgot to calculate cross-class skills.  So I redid them.  I took Track, if only because Oculus has the Survival skill from Fharlanghn's Travel Domain.  I wanted to take Craft Wondrous like Jasper, but Oculus' caster level is only 2!  Anyway, I'd like to scribe some scrolls, or some spells into his spellbook, but I'll wait until there seems to be an appropriate IC moment for that.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

I wasn't planing on using UA system point, I frankly never read that part. But if you want I can read it this weekend.  

For HP I use the following: first level full + average -.5 + average +.5 + avg-.5 + avg+ avg+.5 + ....

So Oculus would have 6 +2 +3 + 3xCON
Solomon 12 + 4 + 5 + 3xCON 
Jasper 4 + 2+3 +3xCON and so on for the others

Solomon you forgot to add your combat style


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll have Telic updated by tomorrow hopefully.  I'm a little busy.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

Kangax, for your second level spells, you will have to go back to the university library in Mornomas to get your two spells. You didn't had time to research second level spell on the road. 

Manzita, 
I wasn't really expecting anything actually, it's more that you were smarter then my live group. The moment you decided to go scout ahead instead of using the militia to charge on the enemy armies we were in uncharted territory. Then you decided to come back to the village before going to the bridge allowing you to figure out who destroyed the village, also your relation with Jessica allowed you to investigate a bit more on their cases. 

But there are also a few things you didn't investigate as much as I expected. Got to go might post more later


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 24, 2004)

The UA point system basically let's you craft some items without spending days doing so.  Which has so obvious use for people on the road like us.  How will picking up spells in Mornomas work?  Do I have to pay for them?  Could I get more than two?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm still in, will update Dai appropriately at some point.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 24, 2004)

I went ahead and updated Jasper.  I decided to take Craft Wondrous whether we use the craft points or not.  For now, he has 1st level spells in his 2nd level slots.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 24, 2004)

Kangax the first two will be free, the others you will have to pay. Your uncle will give them to you


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

I have clearly lost track of some things.  Before I can answer the question just asked of Solomon IC, I need to go back & reread portions of this thread.  It seems clear we have missed some clues.  I was thinking that if we'd taken the militia with us as the counselor wanted, we would have been in a position to attack that goblin fort.  That could have been cool.  Perhaps they'll be another chance.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2004)

I just finished re-reading the IC thread.  There are LOTS of clues in there.  Many of them given to specific PCs.  We need to have a group Powwow to pool our knowledge.  It seems Marcus, Jaspar and Dai were the ones who received the most clues.  I'll assume that Marcus told Solomon what he knew when they were scouting out the goblin fort, since they were friends, and marcus is no longer with us.  But if Jasper and Dai don't know what to say, please review the IC thread so you can tell the others.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2004)

I am waiting for Ferrix to continue, If tomorrow I don't have an answer I will just go on and NPC Dai for this post.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry, I only get to check the computer once or twice a day at most since Bell has continually screwed up my order for internet so I only get library time.  Will post.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey, Ferrix if you don't mind buying the modem don't use Bell, I too had my shares of frustration with them.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Hey, Ferrix if you don't mind buying the modem don't use Bell, I too had my shares of frustration with them.




What's a better option?  Videotron is too expensive for my tastes since they limit bandwidth unless you go all out.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2004)

AEI, Aztus among others, as soon as I move in December I switch to one of those. AEI is offering 3Mb/s for 29.95 but you have to buy the modem and they're don't seems to be a DL/UP limit.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> AEI, Aztus among others, as soon as I move in December I switch to one of those. AEI is offering 3Mb/s for 29.95 but you have to buy the modem and they're don't seems to be a DL/UP limit.




Thanks, will talk them over with the gf and see what she thinks.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2004)

Solomon does feel betrayed by almost all authority figures he had come to trust.  He's drifting back the Chaotic good, which is what he was before he joined the militia and became neutral good.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 2, 2004)

Just to let you know my posting will slow, ENWorld has been blocked at work


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2004)

Nac Mac, Ferrix you are still there? 

I am pretty sure Manzita wants to know what's happening at the temple.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2004)

yeah, still here... just my internet is short and once a day usually at most.  Sorry for the delays on my part.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure Manzita wants to know what's happening at the temple.




You know it, man!  This game keeps me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 15, 2004)

Manzanita, I will wait a bit for the others to post before I continue. I can't wait to see what the two wizards will do at the library


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2004)

OK.  We can wait for Tellic and Dai as well, though not for too long I hope.  I'd prefer you NPC them if they haven't posted when the wizards catch up.`


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 16, 2004)

Jasper would have asked the students that mentioned the professors book if they knew what he was researching.   Other than that, I figured I should wait for silentspace since he noticed me first.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 16, 2004)

Some stuff I need to know before deciding what Jasper does next - How many entrances are there to the university?  I assume there's only a few since they check for ids on everyone that enters.  Could Jasper make a good guess on which one the counselor will use based on the direction he leaves the library from?  If so, how close is it to where he left the soldiers?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 16, 2004)

There are two entrances. One main where the soldiers are waiting for you and one on the east side, much smaller usually guarded by two soldiers. 

The councellor will be leaving by the main door of the librairy logically, it would be simpler to leave by the main door (especially if he is planning to go to the temple). 
The soldiers are probably waiting in one of the many pubs located nearby the university main entrance.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 19, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle, you didn't post for a while are you still in but are too busy with real life or can I substitute you?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

Dai is updated in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 25, 2004)

How difficult is it normally for outsiders to get into the university?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

It is usually very hard unless you are affiliated somehow to the university, a well known foreign/local scholar or an exchange student. The councellor could be considered a well known local scholar. Jasper would not be aware of that. Oculus on the other hand would probably figured that out, seeing his relation with the old professor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 25, 2004)

I am currently looking for someone to take over Telic the Paladin of Freedom. The character needs to be leveled up to 3. I am not looking for a new character, but I would allow minor modification to the existing PC.

Also it would be good if you could take a few moment to read the IC threat to understand why the paladin just almost killed someone in the street of Mornonas.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon's main immediate goal is to get cover from the crossbow bolts. Hopefully he can do that by following Gror into the temple. Let me know what he sees in there, if that's all sensible.



_The DM looks at Manzanita with big surprised eyes._

Ok if that's what you want

_DM has that evil smile in his face_


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> _The DM looks at Manzanita with big surprised eyes._
> 
> Ok if that's what you want
> 
> _DM has that evil smile in his face_




Hopefully you won't soon be recruiting to replace a certain headstrong halforc!


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 27, 2004)

Darkmaster, you'd probably have more luck recruiting if you made a new thread about the recruitment drive and linked it to this one.  I think when people see a 10 page OOC thread that says recruiting, they just assume the title is outdated.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks, I will give it a try


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm interested.

I've read the OOC thread and the current IC thread and I'm happy to take the character pretty much as is. I'll need to read the first IC thread to understand how everything came together, but I thought I would put my hand up and check before getting into that.

I'm not familier with the Freedom Paladin (Liberator), but it looks pretty standard (crunch wise) except for the alignment. So long as I can work off the core rules for advancement, it should be doable. 

The Mercurial greatsword is unfamilier as well. Is there anything I would need to know about it?

I would also like to get some background on beliefs of the church of Olidamarra, and any code or philosophy governing its paladins. And how does it fit into the world? From the sound of it, rolling up and declaring yourself a paladin of Olidamarra won't necessarily get you the same respect that would be given to a paladin of Heironomus.


the hotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

A few minor differences

at 3rd level he gets immune to compulsion effect and ally within 10 feet gain +4
replace diplomacy by bluff as a class skill
and a few spells differs, I will let you know in time. the rest is the same

Mercurial great sword: I can't remember but I think it's a great sword with a critical of x4. If I remember correctly the information is on the character sheet

Obviously you won't get much respect especially in Mergovie (Lawful neutral) where most paladin of freedom are seen more as criminal than protector. Paladin are more tolerated but their tendency to bend the law in the name of good is also sometimes considered "annoying" by the authorities. 
As for Olidamarra, it's in your best interest to keep your faith for yourself.

Make a copy of the character level it up to third and you can start playing Telic. Until you are done I will continue to NPC him. 

I also recommand that you read the first IC thread especially the last pages they resume pretty well what happened.

Have fun.


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> at 3rd level he gets immune to compulsion effect and ally within 10 feet gain +4, replace diplomacy by bluff as a class skill and a few spells differs, I will let you know in time. the rest is the same.




OK. Got it. I'd noticed the Bluff as a class skill. Aura of Courage, now more like an aura of determination/focus/purposefullness. 



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Mercurial great sword: I can't remember but I think it's a great sword with a critical of x4. If I remember correctly the information is on the character sheet.




OK. The Crit was listed as x4. Any chance of changing it to a Bastard Sword?



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Obviously you won't get much respect especially in Mergovie (Lawful neutral) where most paladin of freedom are seen more as criminal than protector. Paladin are more tolerated but their tendency to bend the law in the name of good is also sometimes considered "annoying" by the authorities.
> 
> As for Olidamarra, it's in your best interest to keep your faith for yourself.




Oh dear - a paladin and I won't be able to act all high and mighty. No problems.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Make a copy of the character level it up to third and you can start playing Telic. Until you are done I will continue to NPC him.
> 
> I also recommand that you read the first IC thread especially the last pages they resume pretty well what happened.
> 
> Have fun.




Appart from the bastard sword question, I think the character is now done. I'll post it in the RG thread, so you can give it the once over while I try and catch up on the first IC thread. I will get on to that tonight. Do you want me to just jump in as soon as I am up to speed?

thotd

PS: I upped his weight to 151 lbs. 129 lbs seemed a little light for a STR 15 character.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome aboard, doghead.  And good luck, since you're joining in the middle of a fight.  

When you say swap for bastard sword, do you mean you want to go sword and shield?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes!  Psyched to have you on board Doghead.  Solomon needs all the help he can get at present.

Tellic was never very well developed; I think he'll be easy enough to make your own.  The group has been largely played separately.  We haven't all been together much at all.  It's a great campaign, in any case.  I know you'll love it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

For the bastard sword I don't see any problem. 

And I really hate to NPC the PC so please jump in as soon as your ready. I will wait a few days if you want, since I would prefer you handle Telic for the fight. 

If you want more respect as a Paladin of Freedom you should switch to Kord.


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2004)

I've only read the first page of the first IC but I'm up to speed on the second, so I think I can jump right in. I'll worry about catching up on the backstory over the weeekend.

Thanks for the offer, but on second thoughts I'll leave him as is regarding the greatsword. 100% natural Nac Mac Feegle Berry juice. Just as the maker intended. Its more fun that way.

I wasn't really looking to change his deity. I just wanted to see if I had got the right idea.

OK. So off to the IC thread.

thotd


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

Don't the regenerate spells only heal damage you take while the spell is active?


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Nope, they grant fast healing basically for a number of rounds equal to the duration.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm looking at the spell right now in Master's of the Wild, and it says "This healing applies only to damage sustained during the spell's duration, not that from previous injuries."  Is there a newer printing of it somewhere that's different?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, Complete Divine I will check it tonight, if I have time.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Lesser Vigor would be the spell that matches it if I'm not mistaken from CD.  The spell would be nearly useless as printed in masters of the wild.


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow. I've just finished reading the first IC thread. My eyes are all bloodshot and I have a headache from trying to take it all in at once. But now I understand why people are so keen to find out what is happening.

The characterisations have been great as well. I'm going to have to put my best foot forward with Telic. Assuming that he lives long enough.

thotd


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 1, 2004)

I completely forgot to have Jasper get his new spells from his uncle.  Hope he doesn't need them tomorrow.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Consider that you asked him. He gave you two scrolls containing 2nd level spell that were on his desk. He also gave you a third level spell.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 1, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Consider that you asked him. He gave you two scrolls containing 2nd level spell that were on his desk. He also gave you a third level spell.




Alright, I assume I get to pick these spells?  I'll go with Flaming Sphere, Locate Object, and Lightning Bolt.

Will Jasper need to follow the normal PHB procedure to add them to his spellbook? (Each spell requires a days study, and a spellcraft check DC 15+spell level.)

Also, are you using the material component for identify?  I'm so used to having it house ruled away that I forgot it was there until I reread the spell today.  If so, Jasper needs to start memorizing something else, since he doesnt have any pearls.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

A day per spell will be required to scribe them in the book, In the meantime he can study them from the scroll and no spellcraft since they are "level bonus spell" I assumed the spellcraft was succesfull.

I don't have any problem with getting rid of the pearls, it actually simplify my job. I don't have to keep enormous list of potential magical objects.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

Doghead you were right I meant Solomon has 2 hp left


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

SilentSpace I don't know if you notice through out this combat, but something is happening to Oculus at the university.


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2004)

DarkMaster

I was looking over Telic's character sheet for any sort of edge when I saw the Smite Evil ability - +2 to hit and +3 dam, nice. Gotta figure that these guys aren't Good right? But would they qualify to be Smitten even if they were of Evil alignment? I must say it seems a bit too much to me, but I've never been really sure how this is supposed to work. So I though I would ask.

thoftd


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

My rule is really simple if they are evil they can be smite. And since you have detect evil at will 60' rad you know that the orcs are evil. Is that Ok. 

I don't like to bother with too much philosophical question in my games, if on my sheet it is written evil, they are evil. Also Telic can see that the orc is still standing only because he is raging.


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, it does make things easier if you avoid the philosophical questions. Check out the "Are undead evil thread". Some great ideas, but ... er, I dunno, too many long words for this old canine brain.

I wasn't planning to use the smite yet. As soon as I saw it, I realised it had Gror name written all over it.

BTW, the prayer went something like "Please god, no more ones."

the head of the dog.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

I want to make another thing clear. Technically I use the rule for the effect and powers, Ie protection from evil protects you against any creature with an evil alignement but I always played alignement more in the Eberon style. 

You can have good undead, evil elves and neutral or even good mass murderer (with a very good explanation) . A paladin can't kill someone simply because they are evil. In Mergovie acting in a lawful evil way is usually much better seen than in a Chaotic good way. If your business kill thousands of slaves each years but your paper work is in complete order and you make huge profit, you will have a much higher profile then if it saves the life of many citizens but is completly disorganised, unable to provide the required paper work and unable to generate profits. 

I don't like to have everything black and white. Evil people don't have to be evil all the time, just most of the time


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I like the way you think. I like using a little variety in alignment as well, which is why I didn't presume that the orcs were evil.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

I was thinking about how useful Improved Feint would be during the fight with the orcs and decided to put it on my list of Feats to consider when Telic got his next feat at third le ... Hang on! He is third level. Bugger. I forgot to take his third level feat.

Humm. Assuming DarkMaster isn't going to nix taking one, I though that I might take this opportunity to pick people's brains. I usually go for well rounded characters. But one of the reasons I have been snapping up empty shells is that I have been feeling somewhat in a rut with CharGen. Telic is much more specialised than my usual character (he doesn't have any other weapon appart from his sword!) and so I am going to try and stick with that concept. 

I was hoping to build a swordsman (although dnd really doesn't seem to allow for it particularly well). Improved Feint would be an obvious candidate if you didn't need a near genius INT to get it (whick nixes a lot of the Improved Combat Stuff for Telic). Power Attack is a perennial favourite with fighters. So is Dodge but for just +1 AC, it seems a little pointless. When I started playing 3.X, I took Combat Reflexes and Mobility a few times, but I don't really remember ever using them. Improved Initiative?

Or I could try to supplement his skills perhaps. Persuasive (+2 Bluff and Intimidate)? Skill Focus (+3 Bluff or +3 Perform)?

Your thoughts would be appreiciated.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

If you want to focus on combat Power attack would be the next logical feats for a greatsword weilder. 

Telic has already good saves so I would rule out the save feat.

You could focus on skills.

Or you could take point blank range and start improving your archery.

or .....

they are countless possibilities.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

All right.

Power Attack - Cleave - Great Cleave: the baseline grunter of the melee world.

Power Attack - Imp. Overrun or Imp. Bullrush. But neither of them seem like actions you are going to make a habit of.

Dodge - Mobility: I'm not keen on taking Telic down the tank route. Hobbling around at 2/3 speed doesn't really appeal. So this might be a good idea. With Imp. Critical at 9th level to buff his swordplay a bit, this is looking better.

Imp. Unarmed Strike: You never know when you're not going to have a sword to hand. But a bit of a diversion really. Focus grasshopper.

Looks like *Dodge* it is.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

I am lazy so I usually house rule that dodge is a +1 AC bonus against all target.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

I've updated the character sheet - changed hp, added dodge, removed tanglefoot bag.

While I'm here, Telics priorities are to protect Solomon, capture Gror, stabilise the dying. 

Once the last militian is down, he will attempt to organise a search with Dia for Gror. 

Once the church is secure, he will attempt to stabilise the dying orc and militan. He will also disarm them and check for any evidence of a connection to the counsellor, or clues to their 'leader'.

Just in case I'm called away for a bit.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

So Can I assume that you stay with Solomon and let the cloacked figure run up the stairs?


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, I don't want Gror sneaking around and slitting Solomon's throat. And then there is still the mad priest. Stay put. If the cloaked figure is close enough, and the orc has a throwing weapon (a daggar) Telic would give that a try assuming it doesn't leave Solomon exposed.

The orc had a potion. Probably of healing. Just what Solomon needs. Humm. Wonder if he has another. Or if one of the others has one. Telic will keep an eye out for that.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

This orc doesn't own another potion but the other one killed by Solomon has still one. The orc you just killed had a dagger. So I assume you will throw it at the cloacked figure.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2004)

Right, throw the dagger first. Grab the potion, as well as the bottle of the one that the orc drank. Compare smells and taste (a drop on the finger, something like that.) If they seem to be the same, Telic will bring Solomon around and give tell what he thinks he has, but let Solomon make the decision.

I'm kinda working on the basis that Telic is not overly familier with potions, but has heard of Cure ones.

I should get all this into the ic thread.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

Also Telic still has 2 pts of lay of hand left.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 6, 2004)

Things are looking pretty grim in the temple.  I hope Jasper doesn't get there just in time to find a dead party.

I was wondering about something... is the counselor still carrying that bag he put his stuff in at the library?  Would Jasper have seen him put the rock in it?

Edit:  And I'm rather disappointed with Silentspace's recent disappearance.  Is anyone in another game with him where they could drop a reminder?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes he is still carrying the bag and spot roll 6 + 1 no Jasper was too stressed to notice the rocks. Also knowledge history roll 7+10 Jasper is not sure but he thinks he  recognises the blason on the noble full plate. It belongs to a noble family who a few years back betrayed the King of Mergovie, for a large sum of Axyrian Gobelets. The King got aware and the family was stripped of their title. But even if their title is not officially recognised they still wear it, It isn't illegal.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

> Telic heads towards the other orc body hoping to get the potion that could cure his friend. As he starts moving, the men starts running towards Telic, leaps a foot in front. roll 23 The foot hits *Dai* in the back of the neck (dmg 8, Telic is now at 10). The men finishes his motion with a roll on the ground, stand up and turn around towards Telic keeping a defensive stance.




I imagine you meant Telic when you said Dai.  Is the man the cloaked figure?  I.e. he spun around when he saw me on the balcony and then rushed back down to beat the heck out of Telic?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

I am also dissapointed with his dissapearance. If we don't hear from him within a few days I will look for someone to take his place. 

Silentspace, if you are too busy right now just a simple post explaining would be appreciated. I wouldn't like to replace you.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

Oups Ferrix, your right I will edit the post.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2004)

Silentspace is around.  Come on by, old buddy.  We could use some help!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 7, 2004)

Solomon is partly back in action


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

guess it might have been better to ask that question here

Is the monk hasted or have gloves of speed or something? Cause that's the only way he could attack more than once (full attack) and then take a move action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 7, 2004)

What about Flurry of Attack? I never been really sure about this ability, can you only use it in a full attack?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 7, 2004)

Glad to have you back SilentSpace. I got to go now, I should post his answer tomorrow.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> What about Flurry of Attack? I never been really sure about this ability, can you only use it in a full attack?




Yep, requires a full attack.



			
				srd said:
			
		

> Flurry of Blows (Ex): When unarmored, a monk may strike with a flurry of blows at the expense of accuracy. When doing so, she may make one extra attack in a round at her highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a ?2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round. The resulting modified base attack bonuses are shown in the Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus column on Table: The Monk. This penalty applies for 1 round, so it also affects attacks of opportunity the monk might make before her next action. When a monk reaches 5th level, the penalty lessens to ?1, and at 9th level it disappears. *A monk must use a full attack action to strike with a flurry of blows.*
> When using flurry of blows, a monk may attack only with unarmed strikes or with special monk weapons (kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, and siangham). She may attack with unarmed strikes and special monk weapons interchangeably as desired. When using weapons as part of a flurry of blows, a monk applies her Strength bonus (not Str bonus x ?1-1/2 or x?1/2) to her damage rolls for all successful attacks, whether she wields a weapon in one or both hands. The monk can?t use any weapon other than a special monk weapon as part of a flurry of blows.
> In the case of the quarterstaff, each end counts as a separate weapon for the purpose of using the flurry of blows ability. Even though the quarterstaff requires two hands to use, a monk may still intersperse unarmed strikes with quarterstaff strikes, assuming that she has enough attacks in her flurry of blows routine to do so.
> When a monk reaches 11th level, her flurry of blows ability improves. In addition to the standard single extra attack she gets from flurry of blows, she gets a second extra attack at her full base attack bonus.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok then I will edit my post. Thanks


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

isn't tumbling through someone a DC 25?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes but is tumbling up in the stairs and you are lower so I only added a +5 for tumbling in the stairs.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Ah, I thought he had tumbled up through me.  Meaning it was at least a 25, plus whatever modifiers for terrain.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 9, 2004)

HAAARRRRG, Dai killed my monk, he wasn't supposed to die so stupidly

good work Ferrix.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 9, 2004)

Heh.  Players can always derive some satisfaction from making things go differently than the dm plans.  

Good to see you're still alive and kicking silentspace.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> HAAARRRRG, Dai killed my monk, he wasn't supposed to die so stupidly
> 
> good work Ferrix.




There's only room for one monk in this game... and I'll find him eventually and kill him... I mean...

Yeah, basically he was my target... he wasn't going to get away if I could help it.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, Doghead, if we fumbled our retreat. I'm not sure the best way to handle that kind of conversation. Can Solomon speak when it's not his turn to act? I wanted to keep the spirit of the game going. Retreat was the clear option, in any case.




Hey Manzanita, You didn't fumble anything. We got out alive. Antway, it was Telic who couldn't make up his mind.

I know what you mean about the talking and turns thing - sometimes the whole chronological coherence can get a bit wacky. As a player, I just tend to describe what the character is going to do or say as if narrating a story, and let the GM worry about the mechanical aspect.

By the way, did you remember that Solomon has a potion of healing (at least that is what I _think_ it is) on him. Telic gave it to Solomon after he came around.

thotd.

PS: Dark Master, Telic broke right in order to avoid being shot from inside. Just thought I would clarify.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

I fumbled a bit also. It was my first group combat in a pbp game. In RL game players usually talk about the combat OOC around the table before anouncing their move. 

You can assume that you can say short sentences even when it's not your turn. 

Doghead, no problem, the two arrow will be for Dai then.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually, I thought that the arrows Telic hit while he was inside. It was more to avoid being on the receiving end of any more.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 11, 2004)

Manzanita, would have Dai stayed a bit longer inside he would have learned abit about Jessica's faith. 

Also Gror said something interesting and nobody seemed to have noticed it.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 11, 2004)

I think the choice of text color wasn't the best for Gror speaking, in the standard ENworld color scheme it's really hard to see without highlighting it.

And is that the thing about Uder?


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

I caught Gror's remark.  I think its about time to start up an OOC discussion.  While in theory this should be discusses IC, it's more convient here.  If we wait, we'll lose track of it more.

First off, I'd like to thank Darkmaster for sponsering this outstanding game.  I love it.

On to the discussion.  Was that blackrobed monk the same one who handed Dai his package at the beginning of the story?  I suspect it was, and now that Dai seems to have survived the temple, can we get verification?

Gror says he...

gosh, got to go.  More on this later...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

It didn't seem like the same character, as the character who gave Dai the package initially had a really strong accent and was short, and when I talked to the innkeeper I think he said it was a goblin (haven't confirmed but I'll check again in a bit).


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

Ferrix is right, short (around 3feet tall), strong accent and probably a gobelin (according to his former employee).


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2004)

OK.  right.  I remember the bit about being a goblin now.

Gror said Dai sent Uder's son's head to him.  I've long wondered what might have been in that box.  I don't know if I've got this right, though.  That would indicate Gror and these orcs and monks are Uder (the counselor's) enemies.  I assumed they were allies.

And what is going on at the library?  I don't dwell on those posts b/c it's hard to absord reading one post a day, and b/c Solomon hasn't heard any of it anyway.  But Kangax, you and Silentspace are up on that I hope.  Give us a full report when we get back together IC.  Or talk about it here a bit to get your stort straight, perhaps, if that feels right.

This game is complicated and it behooves us to keep up with all the clues DM is leaving us.  I think it might be more efficient to talk about it in the OOC thread.  Or if DM prefers, we should keep it all IC.

I'm so curious, though, I don't want to have to wait until we're all together again!


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm going to hold off on the full rundown until we group up again IC, but it wouldn't hurt to throw some ideas around now.  Pretty much all of Jasper's (i.e., my) ideas from the end of part 1 have already been proven wrong.  Most notably, the councelor doesn't know about the book we got from the Almet residence, which means they probably aren't working together.  However, that makes it even stranger that we found the book there.  Anyone remember when the Almets were supposed to meet with Uder?  I'll have to go back and look that up.

Gror said that Dai sent Uder his son's (or father's? wasn't very clear) head, not that Gror himself sent the head.  I think we can still safely say Gror is working with the councelor.  As for the goblin, it's been said he had an accent; was it a certain accent, that could be associated with a point of origin?  

I think that's all the major plot points, although there's plenty more material for me to base wild theories on.     Kickass game Darkmaster, I love the intrigue.


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2004)

I used to believe in keeping a fairly strict separation between the ic and ooc threads. But recently I have been re-evaluating that.

The events in the ic thread are far more central in the lives of the characters than they are in the player lives. And there is a lot of down time (as characters travel, sit around a camp fire etc) that is not necessarily played out, but in which the character's would interact, learning about each other and discussing matters to hand.

OOC thread discussion goes some way to closing the gap somewhat between the players depth of knowledge and the characters.

That said, I have no idea whose head was in the box, or who sent it, or who is working for who. Kill 'em all and let god sort them out I say.

Woof.

PS - Kickass. An apt description.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks, 

I must admit that I have a lot of fun too. Only thing I realised since I started on this board is that I often lack vocabulary. Sometimes I wish I could provides more acurate description of things.

I don't mind for the OOC discussion as long as they are identified in the IC thread

Dai who lived in this part of the world for a few years wasn't able to identify the origin of the accent. And it would be his son/daugther head.

One last thing I will move at the end of November so my posting MIGHT slow down a little.

P.S Notice that I've put an emphasis on the might


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 12, 2004)

I think your vocab and grammar have improved significantly since when we first started playing together.  PBP must be good practice.  

I did that whole moving thing a few months ago..  not much fun.  Hopefully you're heading somewhere nice at least.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Kangaxx, before pbp I was only writting technical reports and email (in english). Actually the other day I tried to write something in french and realised that my french writing was almost as bad as my english one  .

As for my move, I finally bought a house, I waited a long time but it was worth it. We (me and my wife) bought a new house in a very nice neighborhood  .


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, writing is the best way to learn to write.  Just keep the old thesaurus handy, and tell your wife that you're only playing this game to improve you english and therefore your job prospects.  Worth a shot  

I'm totally with Doghead on his point.  The nature of the game is that it focuses on encounters.  If we all just waited for all the PCs to get back together before we discuss the plot, we'd all have to go back and reread it.  For the characters, I think it would be much more clear in their heads, and discussing it now makes the game go smoother later.  There is so much to this game, I'm sure the characters will have a worthy IC discussion of it all soon enough anyway.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm.. I take it Jasper is still en route?  He's been oddly absent from the last two updates.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

Correct, sorry.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm thinking that there should be plenty of blood on the floor where Solomon as well as where the orcs fell. Also from Telics own wounds. Smeered puddles indicating a fallen body lay there. Smeers indicating dragged bodies or moved bodies. Wounds on the bodies consistant with a toe to toe fight. The fact that they are all fully armed and armoured (somewhat unusual for people off to church). Crossbow bolts around the back of the church (near the street). Perhaps even marks on the stone walls from the crossbow bolts. Didn't the orcs also hit the column once or twice with their blades. An empty potion vial.

The entrance the orcs used may be more tricky if it is well concealed. Boot marks on the floor, perhaps mud or dust tramped in from the corridor. If there is no-one inside other than the dead or dying (if any are 'dying', Telic will ask to be allowed to help them, or insist that they are helped. He has two points of lay hands left - enough to stabilise two), then Telic will point out that someone shot them as they fled, and bolted the doors behind them. If I remember correctly, some orcs appeared at the door to the street for a moment.

Humm. 

*doghead crosses his fingers*


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

I will wait for Ferrix answers before I say more, because it could influence his action. Only things I can say is in order for the guard to see all those evidence they have to enter the temple and walk inside for about 20-30 feet.

Hope that helps


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

Telic will do what he can to have them do so without antagonising them. In order to see the bodies by the alter, I assume that they will need to walk the length of the church.

I posted up a big one to allow you to get an idea of Telics intentions and move things along freely. But yeah, I've been wondering what Dai plans to say (or do).


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> In order to see the bodies by the alter, I assume that they will need to walk the length of the church.



correct, the three inexperienced soldier, the sergeant, Telic and Dai will have to walk the length of the church.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2004)

ooooooooooo...sounds dangerous!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Well nobody can say that I didn't warn, I hate those situations. 

Ok got to go write what happen next in the temple.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Decisions decisions...

If I grab Telic they might assume we were part of a setup... if I grab the officer Telic might die.  Guess I'll go with my gut.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, that's only two masterwork kama and a shillelagh'd staff down... *sniffle*  Least I got my fists.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Will Jasper or Jraq hear the crowd fleeing the temple?   That would certainly stir him into faster action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

No they cannot discern it, There is a lot of activity in the street to cover that up. But once they get back in the main street they will be able to see what's happening in front of the temple


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, that was rather gut wrenching.

I think that did the right thing Ferrix. Its exactly what I would have done in the circumstances I think. 

As he stands at the door, Telic knows deep down that if he had stayed, he would have died. But he is going to be struggling with the feeling that he should have stayed, that he failed the people inside by leaving. Part of him blames Dai and is furious at him. He knows its not Dai's fault, but with all that going on with him, it might take a while before he can quench the anger and get around to an apology and thanks. 

Paladins. What can you do?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Doghead, interesting vision and role play opportunity. I like it when the players add colors to their character. 

I never taught that you would go back. I almost considered killing you without giving you any opportunity, then I told myself that the orc were hidden and they are not really stealthy and that dying without even having a chance his not very heroic and his plain boring. So I allowed spot and listen check for both of you. Dai rolled 17 on the spot check that was barely enough to notice the orc. Then a reflex save DC15 because you were flat foot and caught off guard otherwise he probably wouldn't have been able to pull you out of there. 

Overall Telic, Solomon and Dai were very lucky. I never expected you to storm the temple by the front door. But when I think about it, It might have saved your life. I will explain later why.

Ah the joy of being a DM. You think you can predict their action but you are wrong most of the time. 

Also when I initially created this adventure it wasn't intended to be played on a pbp game. And the fact that you are split allows you to gather much more info than my RL group (which actually splited in two in the city for a short period of time). 

I frankly prefer the way it turned out in this game. Also the distance created by the internet prevents me from giving you too many hints.

I am really enjoying this game too.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the support.

Dai has seen too much in the form of this "civilized justice" that he despises it, and actually Telic is the one that he's had the least grating with regarding that.  Dai almost joined the goblins off the start, and then later on I contemplated setting off those kegs of explosives if I ever got my hands on the counselor again, pretty hard restraining myself back in the first thread.

The way the officer reacted in the first place I think clinched my decision, otherwise I probably would have dragged him out.

I wasn't planning on storming the place until Solomon started it, then I figured I can't let him get slaughtered.  Yeah, just goes to show players always do the thing you weren't expecting.  And as a fledgling PbP DM I think that's the reason I love this format, cause it makes it that much easier to react to unexpected circumstances.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2004)

Interestingly, I'm reading the OOC thread today before the IC thread.  I can't wait to get over there and see what's going on.

I, too, as a DM, constantly am surpirsed by my players actions.  It really keeps me on my toes.  You simply can't plan things out in advance.  Your players never do what you think.

As for storming the temple.  I don't know what else we would have done.  Evidently is was deserted, and in disrepair.  I didn't get that impression at first.  I assumed it would be full of lawful good worshipers, and thus it would be the safest place to go.  It also seemed the only place to go to avoid the archers.  Whatever.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 18, 2004)

It's funny seeing how different people interpreted the scene.  I thought the priest was clearly a fake, and there wouldn't be a fake priest on the doorstep if it was a real temple.  

Trying to guess what the players will do is generally just that; guessing.  In my tabletop game last week, they heard a rumor about a valuable creature that lived on a nearby island.  They apparently found this more interesting than either of the quest leads I'd prepared.  So I ended up making the entire session on the fly.  It was still fun, but it's so hard to just let them wander sometimes.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dai almost joined the goblins off the start,



That would have given an entire new spin to this adventure, and you would have either endup dead pretty quickly or ... (just realised that I am saying too much now  )


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2004)

I can just see Dai joining the goblins.  Solomon's got some ideas of his own, which I hope someone can talk him out of eventually...


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2004)

I think Telic's world has just come crashing down on top of him. He's feeling pretty battered and broken. I don't think that he has any idea where he is going right now.

PS: I'm a bit confused - potential shooters? There is no one up there now, right?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 20, 2004)

No there is no one upstairs at the moment. You escaped from the temple and joined back with the other members of the group. They are now discussing what could be the best course of action to take next. And they are still no one on top of the temple


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry Dark Master. Telic is proving to be quite stubborn. I'm not really sure what is going on in Telic's head at the moment. Nor is he perhaps. Its about failure, I suppose. The sense that the darkness encroaches, that someone has to make a stand sometime. And for Telic, its here and now. I thought about other courses of action, but they all seem wrong for him somehow. (Is it weird to talk about the characters as if they have a life, and desires, of their own?)

I understand the situation. I'm not relying on you fudge things to save him.

If attacked he will defend himself. If possible, he will challenge Gror to face him one on one (hopefully he can get his sword back first).

thotd.

Edit:  I should also apologise for making rather a mess of the continuity. I've been working on the basis that the conversation with the others occures before they pull back from the church and the doors open. I hope that that is right.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

Doghead that's fine if you want to roleplay your character, I guess that's how chaotic player should be played: in a completly unpredictable and wild way. 

So if I understood correctly you want to attack the four militians right in the middle of the street (I guess Solomon will have to find another greatsword). 

Note that Gror isn't among them, he won't be that easy to get rid of him  . 

The others will head for the sewers, I my correct? Don't forget that Gnarll, Karn and the two militians are with you now. 

Now I just need a way for Oculus to get back with the others :O


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 21, 2004)

Jasper's naivete is definitely coming into play now.  I'm suprised it took so long.  At least Oculus isn't facing the prospect of getting in a battle with a small army of orcs.


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2004)

Actually, I rather thought that Telic was being driven by the 'good' aspect of his alignment. 

I wanted Telic to stay slap bang in front of the church and wait for the guard to arrive. (Where are they when you need them?) He would not have left the doors of the church unless he was driven, or dragged, away. 

When those inside decided to leave, I had intended to confront them in front of the doors and demand their surrender to the authorities. I rather though that being in public place would work in favour of allowing Telic to avoid a fight. I didn't think that there was more than a couple of militians in the church, so I thought, as is obvious from Telic's opening words, that Gror was amoung the four who appeared.

Anyway, the question is where is Telic now? Its your call.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 22, 2004)

At I first I figured my IC post addressed this, but it'd be good to clarify - Jasper still isn't convinced that the group should be heading to the sewers, and probably won't be until there's at least some sort of plan for dealing with the militiamen.  Or a fight starts.  Heh.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Anyway, the question is where is Telic now? Its your call.





No it's yours 

I don't mind if Telic changes is mind, and Telic realises that sacrificing himself in the temple won't benefit the cause of good that much.

Will killing 4 militians, be convicted of killing 4 soldiers on duty and finally being executed on the public place bring more good than waiting a bit, potentially revealing to the public this evil organisation and maybe even dismantle it.


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2004)

I would have Telic remain by the church doors.

Which raises the question, did the conversation with Solomon occur?

Once you let me know, I'll go back and edit my post to reflect the fact that Gror is not in the group of militians and any other changes.

thotd.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Then, no the conversation didn't occur. I will also have to change my post to reflect the fact that Telic stayed in front alone and unarmed.


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey DarkMaster - sorry about the blazing auras. I though that I remembererd that auras had an effect on some things (like diplomacy checks with good creatures) but I can't see anything on it when I had a look at the class description.

If possible, I would like to use detect evil while the militian leader talks. It may come in useful should things come down to *Smiting*.

thotd.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 25, 2004)

Someone go get the real guards... this is really gonna go downhill otherwise.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 26, 2004)

I assumed the crowd of people fleeing the area moments ago would draw their attention.


----------



## doghead (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey! I hope that you're not planning to interfere with Telic's glorious death! 

Regarding the guards, Telic has made several requests for someone to get the guards (humm ... unless of course they got edited outin the big snipping. can't remember exactly.) But I have been working on the basis that the city guards are on the way. They got there pretty quickly last time there was trouble.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

The local patrol wasn't far away. Now they got to get the one from the adjacent area.

BTW sorry for the slow posting I am currently moving and taking a course at work so my internet will be extremely limited for the rest of the week. My provider cut my internet 5 days too early and mess up with the normal phone. The noise prevent my dial up to work so no internet from home either. 

Next week things should slowly starts to go back to normal.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 27, 2004)

It's good time to be out of commision, since we Americans are on a holiday weekend.  

I'm going to hold off on posting for Jasper since it depends completely on what Solomon and Telic do.  Shouldn't Gnarl, Karn, Jraq, and Trolm be on the int chart?


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Aftkb*

No problem Dark Master. Good luck with the move and your course.

Which reminds me. I'm being sent down to Miyazaki for about 5 days next month  - from the 9th to the 13th. My on-line time will probably be minimal to zero for the time. 

thotd.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

int chart ? sorry I don't understand that.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2004)

I think that Manzanita means the initiative sequence list.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

Correct I forgot. I will add them. I am just waiting to see what Jasper do to continue


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 3, 2004)

Moving is taking more time than I taught, I hope you can understand.


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Moving is taking more time than I taught, I hope you can understand.




Hey DM. No problem. I've done a couple of moves myself.

Things have been a little busy at this end and I've been crashing out early when possible. So a bit of a slow period is fine by me.

thotd


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes.  Take your time DarkMaster.  We'll stick around.

As for Solomon, I actually hadn't intended for him to retreat.  I'd just said he tried to find an escape route, for if and when it was needed.  But I can understand why you interpreted it as you did.  It's my responsibility to state his intentions clearly.  I'll go ahead & post in the thread as it stands.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd just like to say that I hope you play it out per your best judgement, Darkmaster.  I know it looks grim, but that sort of thing happens at times.  In the 20+ PbP games I've been in, I've never seen a PC die.  (The only exception is the game that I DM)

Personally, I would rather see my PC die a heroic death than have him saved in some cheesy fasion. 

I should have posted this before my IC post, as Solomon now appears to have a good chance of surviving.  But he was very close to death in the Temple earlier and I know he's not out of the woods yet.  Nor will he face a peaceful future as he continues to investigate this intruiging plot.

As long as we can create another PC and continue, I have no problem with my PC dying when the situation warrents.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2004)

It's rare that I actually lose a character in real life games but it does happen, however I've yet to see it in PbP where it's not within the characters immediate powers to resurrect the party member shortly after.

Whatever the case, Dai should have knocked Telic out and dragged him away from the door before all this happened.  Joking.

Alright, well, if it happens, it happens.  Let's roll!


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not really sure how Dai and Telic could make it out of this situation.  It's kinda sad, but I think the game would be a lot less interesting if there wasn't the threat of failure.  The only reason Jasper isn't right there with them is that he couldn't get throught the crowd.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

Expedient way #1: Death
Expedient way #2: Run

However, the chance to take #2 has since passed.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't see much hope for Dai and Telic ,especially Telic. Don't worry Manzanita I hate cheesy ending also. There won't be any angel coming out of the sky telling you that you are the choosen one and ressurecting you. 

I hope Doghead will stick with us if Telic dies. I already have some alternatives on how to introduce the new character. I know, I know don't sell the skin before you kill the bear but unless the die are really with them it will be extremely hard.

I don't know if I like the way this will end, but you can't say that I didn't give the PC a chance.  I provided you with so many "Expedient way 2".


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

That's what happens when you stick it out for the Paladin who won't leave 

I think my next character will be a rogue of some kind.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

Solomon I got touched by your last post, I almost could felt how the half-orc was feeling, leaving his friend behind. 

Really not good I am getting emotional with the PC


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

One other thing Kangaxx I know that I am not the best written orator but please assume that the priest is an extremely convincing and charismatic person.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, Jasper is a little biased.    

Something that's going to be high on his list of priorities is going to a real temple of Heronious (I assume there is one in the city) and getting info about this one.  A priest from there who joins the group to investigate could be an interesting character.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

A priest could be fun too.  Although my current priest concept probably wouldn't bode so well with any "goodly" populace since it's pretty necromantic in focus.

I've been looking at the Psychic Rogue posted up on Mind's Eye, but I don't know if Darkmaster wants psionics in the game at all.  Perhaps converting it to a spellcaster rogue would be interesting.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2004)

I made my post earlier today largely b/c I didn't want DarkMaster to feel guilty if we lost some PCs here.  As he said, we did have a chance to get away earlier.  The game's more fun if you know the choices you make really make the difference between survival and death.

I would think Tellic's death wouldn't be too bad for Doghead, after all, he didn't create Tellic.  If he dies, Doghead could write up someone from scratch.  Certainly I hope Ferrix and Doghead will stick around.

I've become very attached to Solomon actually.  I feel this campaign has encouraged him to develop some real personality.  I would hate to lose him.  But I'm sure if he died, the next PC would develop as well.  The ironic thing is, Solomon should be right along side of them.  I hadn't intended him to retreat him at all.  Per my previous post, Darkmaster had interpreted my post differently than I had intended.  Perhaps DM realized how grim it was looking and that colored his interpretation of my post.  It's no problem.  It just shows how one decision can make the difference between death and life.  Now Solomon has one more tradgedy to shape his worldview...

Of course, they could still be captured.  Maybe...


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

Ferrix, I don't have problem with psionic.


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey all,

I agree. A cheesy save now would be sad. I though that Telic might have had a chance when he managed to convince the crowd to listen to him, but it looked bad when the priest got the upper hand.

Telic knew what he was getting himself into. I still think it was the right decision to stay. His intention was to draw the spotlight onto himself, and more importantly, the militains and their allies. By revealing the discrepancy between what happened and what the people were being told, he hoped to stike a blow against the mindless acceptance of 'authority', as well as against  the plans of those responsible for this whole mess. Even if the militains struck him down, an unarmed an unresisting man, it would have served to undermine their moral authority. 

It was also a way of keeping the spotlight off you guys, thus allowing you to slip away and continue your investigations unimpeded by being chased by the town guard. Unfortunately, he didn't really make the last part clear to you. Sorry about that.

I'd like to stay in the game. I have been giving some thought to the next character, but didn't want to raise it before things were really decided. I'd be happy to take one of the NPC's, if that worked for you, DarkMaster. I've been enjoying taking over other peoples characters.

Alternatively, I was thinking about a paladin of Hieronomos, sent to investigate the situation at the church (the lack of tithes, the odd reports from travellers, something like that.) Ferrix mentioned taking a rogue, perhaps they could be teamed somehow - siblings?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

a psionic rogue and a paladin as brothers... yeah, I see some sibling issues here...

could be fun


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, I though it would be interesting. Although they are blood, they have quite different philosophies. A degree of consideration would be required (in other words, the rogue keeps the paladin in the dark on the odd detail   ).

I was thinking Noble1/Paladin2, although if people are wary of letting me lose with another paladin, a cleric would be an option. The other aspect that appeals is that initially, the pair would have their own distinct goals (which should eventually lead them to the main party). DarkMaster has proved himself quite adept at running parallel stories, so this particulary appeals to me.

Ferrix, if your interested, I'm happy to go with either role. I also think a brother/sister pair might be interesting, and again, I'm happy with either.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

Doghead I a waiting for your action before I can continue. Also I already had an idea for the rogue, and really like the idea of the Paladin/Cleric investigating the church.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

Darkmaster, you did not make it at all clear that the crowd was closing in on Telic and I, I had assumed that we were still only directly involved with the soldiers and that was what dictated my actions.

That said, I would have had slightly different actions if I knew they were closing in on us, as I thought I had time to really throw a few more blows at the Sergeant, who deserves it.

Also, to avoid a grapple Dai uses his Escape Artist check which is +9, not his Strength modifier.

-Just feeling a bit rail roaded on that one.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

No problem I will adjust my post, tell me your action. I hate being railroad myself so I can understand.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2004)

Perhaps Solomon shouldn't have shot the chief priest of Heironeous down in front of a large crowd...


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

Nah, the little runt deserved it. Nice Shooting Tex.

Hey DarkMaster, do you still need that action? Er, I know - fall unconscious and bleed on the militain. Yeah, I was a bit surprise to see the whole town in on the action - I thought it was just the four militains as well.

Actually, I know you said that they are not evil. But what with the odd glint in the eyes and all, if Telic does get a chance - *SMITE EVIL!*


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

Doghead you are right I forgot about the sergeant alignement 

Sorry

Also I agree that it wasn't clearly stated (I just reread my post) but when the priest convinced the crowd they decided to help the militian. again I should reread my post more often to make sure I included everything that is floating in my mind. Obviously you can't read my mind.


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey DarkMaster, 

Knowing crowds, its not hard to imagine that they were only 20 to 30 feet away. I know how hard it is to convey whats going on to the players. You did a good job with a tough scene.

I don't think that knowing the sergeants alignment would have changed much for Telic. He wouldn't have had a pop at him because of it. And being unarmed, it would have made little difference anyway.

I have the bare bones of a character laid out. I'm going to be off in 24 hours (back on the 14th) so if we are good to go, I can post it up (or send it to you) before I leave. I don't want to hold up Ferrix's return to the game if things go bad for Dai. We can hash out/finalise the backstory later.

Hey Ferrix, sorry how things worked out. Dai was a great character. Telic really didn't intend to draw everyone else into danger.

thotd.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2004)

Even if Dai gets out of this, I don't know how good it'll be to have an incredibly easily identifiable target like him around.

Hopefully he gets away.


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Even if Dai gets out of this, I don't know how good it'll be to have an incredibly easily identifiable target like him around.
> 
> Hopefully he gets away.




Got my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 8, 2004)

In Darkmaster's defense, Jasper and Gnarl were both within 40' and and in a crowd so thick that they could barely move.  The crowd would have needed to be 60' away to not be able to attack.

Having said that, run Dai!


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

Ferrix, DarkMaster: A rough outline of the character in case its needed. Obviously, everything is pending approval from Dark Master.

[sblock]

Aristocrat1/Paladin2

Str 12, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 16.

HD: 1d8 + 2d10 +3

Skill Points: Aristocrat: (4+2+1)*4, Paladin (2+2+1)*2
Skill Ranks: Bluff 4, Diplomacy 6, Gather info 4, Intimidate 4, Knowledge (N&R) 6, Knowledge (Religion) 4, Ride 4, Sense Motive 6.

Feats: Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Weapon Focus (Sword).

BAB: +2
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +6.
Smite Evil: +3 to hit, +2 damage.
Lay on Hands: 6 hp per day.

Equipment: Breastplate, Longsword, Shield, Warhorse, Fine clothes.

Ferrix, I still like the idea of brother/sister as it seems to offer more potential for 'protective brother syndrome'. The above could be either male or female. If your happy to take go this way, let choose whichever you want - the brother or the sister.

Nothing in the above is really set in stone, so if you have thoughts on changing something, let me know.

DarkMaster, I put this in sblock just incase you wanted to keep some separation of characters until they were introduced.[/sblock]

Cheers everyone.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't like PC with NPC class, I might bumb up the Aristocrat class a little, if that's what you want.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

I will wait for Manzanita to update Solomon's action before I continue


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2004)

This is a bit awkward.  How do we know where to meet up?  Perhaps I should reread the thread.  I can't quite recall what all we know.

Sorry about the slow posting.  I'll probably have a few more days like the past few over the next few weeks, too.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah, I don't remember that we had set a return point.  If that's the case, that's where Dai will go to.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 10, 2004)

We were supposed to meet at the resturuant near the entrance to the city before going to the temple as a group.  That never happened, but that's the only meeting place the group ever discussed, so that's where Jasper is heading.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2004)

OK.  Solomon prefers the dark.  Solomon might or might not remember the restaurant comment.  Despite the fact that this adventure has been going on for over 7 months, I don't know that the team is very tight.  Solomon definitely bonded with Dai and Tellic in the temple, but not so much with the others.  & now he thinks they are either dead or captured.

He has other fish to fry actually.  Though if it would help the game progress for Solomon to do something else, please drop me a hint.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 11, 2004)

Ferrix, I read back the thread and Jasper indeed chose a restaurant as a meeting place. So it makes sense that Oculus hoping to meet with his friend would go back to this restaurant.

Does it really make a big difference?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 11, 2004)

It makes a difference in that Oculus went to get Dai a room at an Inn, even if the current establishment didn't have one.  So even if it was just the restaurant, he'd probably have sought out a place to put me up.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 11, 2004)

I think there's two reasons it would make a difference:  If Dai was off in another room, Hlar couldn't have read lips to find out what he and Oculus talked about, and Jasper and Karn wouldn't see him when they arrived.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 11, 2004)

I don't mind to switch to an hotel, the only thing is that Jasper indicated a restaurant

I don't mind editing that you went outside or to the tiny bathroom to discuss the matter at hand thus preventing Hl'lar from reading your lips and seeing your discussion. 

What do you think?


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 12, 2004)

I was waiting for these questions to get resolved before posting for Jasper, but it's been a few days now, so I'm just going to go according to last post and move on.  I can go back and change it if the prior stuff gets changed.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 12, 2004)

Kangaxx, you can safely assume that Oculus and Dai were out of Hl'lar view when they had their discussion.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 12, 2004)

Does that mean Hlar wouldn't have said anything to Dai when he left?  If so, I need to go edit my post already.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 12, 2004)

No since he was introduced anyway by Oculus who is not an experienced bluffer so Hl'lar suspect something but he doens't know much more.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok I updated the post, you are still in the restaurant but Hl'lar didn't see anything.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks DarkMaster.  Oculus' intent was to keep Hl'lar from knowing that he said anything special to Dai.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

Oculus what about the Inn where Karn got you some rooms as a place to reunite?


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 13, 2004)

That might be better than my suggestion, depending on how far away it is.  If only I'd thought of it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

Well yours is pretty good too


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

So Jasper's uncle or the Inn ? They are both relatively located at the same distance from the restaurant but the Inn is much closer to the temple, as Jasper's uncle is much closer to the university.

We are talking about a 30 minutes walk difference to the temple.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 13, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Oculus it's now past 7 and all store usually close at around 6.




Ahh.  I'm a NYC boy.  I always forget what its like in small towns


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 13, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> So Jasper's uncle or the Inn ? They are both relatively located at the same distance from the restaurant but the Inn is much closer to the temple, as Jasper's uncle is much closer to the university.
> 
> We are talking about a 30 minutes walk difference to the temple.




The only reason we have to go to the uncle's house is to get his input about what we should do next.  In paticular, Jasper would want to consult with him about what to say during the meeting with the Baron tomorrow, so he'll stand by his recommendation.  Once we're done there, we can go by the restaurant to pick up whoever is there, then head to the inn for the night.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 13, 2004)

So can I safely assume that they go to Jasper' uncle Joe house. leaving Jraq and Trolm near the restaurant waiting for Solomon?


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 13, 2004)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey All.

Dark Master:

[sblock]







			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I don't like PC with NPC class, I might bump up the Aristocrat class a little, if that's what you want.




Actually, I think that the whole idea of an aristocratic paladin of Heironeous is really a bit of outrageous meta-gaming (although I do really like the way it ties into the game). So I don't mind take a bit of a crunch hit. But if you're feeling generous, you can make him from a good family with a bit of land and nice shiny title if you want. That would be cool. Never played a character like that as far as I can remember. Where would be you like him to be from?

I'll try and get the skeleton fleshed out tonight or tomorrow.[/sblock]

Hey Ferrix, how's it going your end. With Dai safely away for the moment, what do you want to do? 

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

I know it might look like meta gaming but I really like the idea, and it actually fits very well with the story. Jasper and the others will soon learn some stuff about the temple that will make this character "raison d'etre" perfectly viable. The only things is the timing of his appearance that might be a bit meta game. 

For the aristocrat level I was thinking about something like base NPC aristocrat with 6skills point instead of 4 and a full BAB and a non-combat bonus feat (Skill focus, investigator, iron will, leadership ....). The full BAB would reflect the training of the young noble towards paladinhood, the extra skill points and the feat would represent the arsh education received by the young men as a child. Your father is a countryside Baron in the northern province and has a relatively important influence in the Mergovian region being part of Baron Vilral court(Your family being a tad more recent than the Vilral control a least important piece of land so is considered a bit lower). This can will be reflected by social skill bonus with the nobility or people dealing with it +2 diplomacy, Knowledge nobility and the ability to request help from your parents in situation of crisis. You can be human, half-elf or elf I will adjust the barony accordingly to your choice. What do you think?


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2004)

Er, great.

I had originally thought that I would go with human. I've never been keen on half-elves. But I must admit that the idea of a fey mother kind of appeals. But that would mean reworking the skills and feats. Humm, I think I'll stay with human. Perhaps a fey great grandmother. So one bonus language is Elven. +2 skill points into Perform (stringed). Torn between Endurance (reflecting his upbringing in a more martial provincial barony) and Negotiator (prehaps a talent explaining his choice for this assignment). I havn't got around to working out gold spent (how much does he have?), so I just stuck mw on everything  

OK here he is so far ...

*Xavier Roces*
Human Male Aristocrat 1 Paladin 2

Alignment: Lawful Good
Experience: 3000

Abilities:
* Str 12, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 16.

Initiative: +1 ____________ [+1 dex]
Speed: 20 ft. _____________ [base 30 ft., medium armour]
AC: 17 ____________________ [+1 dex, +5 armour, +1 shield]
* Touch: 11
* Flat footed: 16
HD: 1d8+2d10+3 (hp: 22)

Base Attack: +3
Base Melee: +4 ____________ [+3 bab, +1 str, +0 size]
Base Ranged: +4 ___________ [+3 bab, +1 dex, +0 size]
Damage: +2 ________________ [+1 str, +0 size]
* longsword (mw) +6 melee (1d8+1, 19-20x2)
* shortsword (mw) +5 melee (1d6+1, 19-20x2)
* hvy crossbow +4 range (1d10, 19-20x2, 120 ft.)

Saves:
* Fortitude +7 ____________ [+3 base, +1 con, +3 class]
* Reflex +4 _______________ [+0 base, +1 dex, +3 class]
* Willpower +6 ____________ [+2 base, +1 wis, +3 class]

Skills:
* Bluff +7 ________________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Diplomacy +9 ____________ [6 ranks, +3 cha]
* Handle Animal +5 ________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Gather Info +7 __________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Intimidate +7 ___________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Knowledge (N&R) +8 ______ [6 ranks, +2 int]
* Knowledge (religion) +6 _ [4 ranks, +2 int]
* Perform (stringed) +5 ___ [4 ranks, +3 cha] 
* Ride +2 _________________ [4 ranks, +1 dex, -3 armour]
* Sense Motive +7 _________ [6 ranks, +1 wis]

Feats: 
* Combat Expertise ________ [human]
* Improved Disarm _________ [L1]
* Endurance _______________ [L1 Class Bonus]
* Weapon Focus (sword) ____ [L3]

Class Abilities
* WP (all simple and martial)
* AP (all light, medium and heavy)
* SP (light and heavy)
* Aura of Good
* Detect Evil (at will)
* Smite Evil (+3 to hit, +2 dam, 1/day)
* Divine Grace 
* Lay on Hands (6hp/day)

Languages:
* Mergovian, Axian, Elven. 

Equipment:
* mw Longsword _____________ 004 lbs.
* mw Shortsword ____________ 002 lbs.
* mw Breastplate ___________ 030 lbs.
* mw Small Iron Shield _____ 006 lbs.
* Light Warhorse ___________ n/a 
* Wolf Hound _______________ n/a

On Mount:
* Military Saddle __________ XXX lbs.
* Hvy Crossbow _____________ 008 lbs.
* Bolts (10) _______________ 001 lbs.

Encumberance:
* Light (43 lbs.) Medium (86 lbs.) Heavy (130 lbs.)

Appearance:
* Height: 5'11"
* Weight: 180 lbs.
* Hair: Black
* Eyes: Brown
* Age: 23

Personality:

Background: 

Xavier is the son of a provincial Baron. His father's support of Baron Vilral and staunch defence of the kingdom's boarders has earnt Xavier's father a measure of influence in the court. Xavier's childhood alternated between the capitol and his family's provence as his father sought to balance his courtly and martial education and training.

Soon after reaching adulthood, Xavier took up the shield of Heironeous. He has served the church for going on 3 years now.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

He will have 1000gp to spend, he has 8 + 5 + 6 +3 = 22hp, and your str bonus is +1 for the damage bonus of your weapon. add 6 more ranks in your skills. I am getting pretty anxious to introduce him.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

He looks like big help to the party.  Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> He will have 1000gp to spend, he has 8 + 5 + 6 +3 = 22hp, and your str bonus is +1 for the damage bonus of your weapon. add 6 more ranks in your skills. I am getting pretty anxious to introduce him.




HP are done. I realised that I had made a mess of the skill points after I looged off (forgot to take the x4 into account). Done. Dam bonus changed.

I'll sort out the equipment tonight.

Can I get some background on what Xavier knows of the temple in Mornonas and the priest there. What specifically was Xavier asked to do? By whom? Why? Stuff like that. Cheers.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

Doghead 



Spoiler



three years ago Jriok the elderly died. He was the last priest of Heireionous in the city of Mornonas. Baron Vilral doesn't really care about the well being of his people, he just don't want to be bothered by the king so he makes sure that order is maintained within his wall but never go beyond what's written in the books of law. Heireionous worship in the city isn't really strong and he never pushed to have someone to replace Jriok. The elderly man started there 60 years ago, when the church of Heireionous was strong under the current baron's father. 20 years ago he died and his son took over since then membership went down the gutters. The baron even created the industrial sector around it. He didn't care about the fate of the church, but had good friend who paid him dearly to place their business in the area. The church of Heireionous knows all that but lost a lot of it's influence in the country since the last war against the barbarian and had to accept the baron's lie and close their eyes on the whole thing.

But during the last year, the main church in Talos was contacted by followers claiming that they met old Jriok and even attended masses there. Problem his, old Jriok body his still in a marble coffin inside the great crypt in Talos. (Talos is the Mergovian capital.) So Xavier was sent in a very low importance mission to investigate but more importantly to improves the church relation with the Baron Vilral. Most of the church elder do not beleive the few followers who told them the story and see this mission more as a political move then a real investigation. Xavier is now in the Baron's castle waiting for tomorrows appointment with him.


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2004)

DarkMaster: [sblock]







			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Doghead: three years ago Jriok the elderly died. He was the last priest of Heireionous in the city of Mornonas. Baron Vilral doesn't really care about the well being of his people, he just don't want to be bothered by the king so he makes sure that order is maintained within his wall but never go beyond what's written in the books of law. Heireionous worship in the city isn't really strong and he never pushed to have someone to replace Jriok. The elderly man started there 60 years ago, when the church of Heireionous was strong under the current baron's father. 20 years ago he died and his son took over since then membership went down the gutters. The baron even created the industrial sector around it. He didn't care about the fate of the church, but had good friend who paid him dearly to place their business in the area. The church of Heireionous knows all that but lost a lot of it's influence in the country since the last war against the barbarian and had to accept the baron's lie and close their eyes on the whole thing.
> 
> But during the last year, the main church in Talos was contacted by followers claiming that they met old Jriok and even attended masses there. Problem his, old Jriok body his still in a marble coffin inside the great crypt in Talos. (Talos is the Mergovian capital.) So Xavier was sent in a very low importance mission to investigate but more importantly to improves the church relation with the Baron Vilral. Most of the church elder do not beleive the few followers who told them the story and see this mission more as a political move then a real investigation. Xavier is now in the Baron's castle waiting for tomorrows appointment with him.




I like this. The emphasis on the political is a nice touch. 

The investigative side is easy enough. Look around and see if there is anything to these stories, I assume. Was Jriok's father also called Jriok?

The political side is a little more challenging. What is the church looking for? Funds? An invitation to return? The Baron's support of the Church? I guess that Xavier is there more to test the waters and possibly open lines of communication - any real negotitions would be done by more high ranking members of the church. Is that about right? Does he have any mesage to deliver to the Baron? I will probably be seeking clarification on what he has been asked (or not asked) to do from time to time if thats OK. 

OK. I initially thought the Baron Vilral's Court refered to the capitol. Got myself sorted now. Would it be easier if Xavier has spent much his life out of Mornonas - in his home provence and at the capitol mostly. That way we don't need to go into great detail as to who he does and doesn't know. Which of the PC's does he know (or know of)? How familier is he with the lay out of the city? Does his family have residences there? Retainers?

Would it be easier to have his father out of town as well, or is he still an active player in the Baron Vilral's court. Given the man that Baron Vilral is, I don't think that Xavier is going to be a big booster of the Baron. It could be interesting if Xavier and his father don't see eye to eye on the Baron.

OK. Off to sort out cost and monies.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2004)

Equipment Breakdown. 

"Nice" just means I doubled the price. A bit o' scrollwork, something like that. Nothing to fancy. I would think that real quality stuff would be in the realms of 10 to 20 times the price. I get the impression that ye olde Lords and Ladies were notoriously vain.

Nice Longsword (30), Nice Shortsword (20), Nice Daggar (4), Hvy Crossbow (50), Bolts (1), mw Breastplate (350), Nice Light Iron Shield (20), Nice Travelling Clothes x 2 (10), Court Wear with appropriate bling! bling! (80), Nice Instrument (20), Wooden Holy Symbol (1), Light Warhorse (150), Military Saddle (20), Tack and Saddlebags (6), Wolf Hound (150).

Money: 88 gp - Not a lot left to impress with. Oh well, he'll have to rely on his good looks and natural charm  .


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

Spoiler



Sorry I wasn't clear, I meant when the baron's father died, not Jriok
Off course Xavier family is not in good terms with Vilral, they are followers of Heireionous and Vilral isn't quite fond of it. It is safe to assume that Xavier family isn't really present in Mornonas, only answering the baron's call when the country or life of innocent is at stake. Xavier never went to Mornonas, there was nothing for him to learn there. 

The Vilral court reports to the capitol but also takes care of supporting the smaller fief if you want. 

Because of the bad relationship your family doesn't really have any contact in the city. 

Xavier mission is only to open up the relationship with the baron and see what could be done or what kind of agreement would be required to restart a church there. He can expect to spend a few weeks there gathering info through out the city and the baron's court.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 17, 2004)

Doghead let me know when you are ready and I introduce Xavier


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2004)

Its been a bit of a grotty week. Sorry.

I need to update his character sheet and get it up in the Rogue's Gallery, but other than that, I think we have covered everything.

His background notes are a bit thin, but I will try and get them fleshed out asap. I'm going to give him a few brothers and sisters just in case Ferrix wants to do a tie in at some point.

So basically, I'm ready.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 17, 2004)

Doghead, I took the leisure to add a bit more flavor to your character in the IC thread. If you saw him differently let me know and I will update the post. 

I assumed that as a young noble he has no real life experience. He was a very good student (explaining his level) but never really earned XP the old adventuring traditional way.


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

DarkMaster, sounds about right. I do see him as being rather more a trained swordsman than experienced warrior. The only thing I saw differently was that his father had insisted on him spending some time in the field with the soldiers, as one of the soldiers, to some degree. At one point I was tossing up between endurance and negotiator. The dice decided endurance. So I figured he had spent a little time sleeping rough in armour, although there may not have been a great deal of fighting. I see his father as a bit of an old warrior, traditionalist and believer in 'tough love'.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, do you want me to change the IC thread ? I will take your input into consideration anyhow.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Well Mergovie is a very militarized country so it's fairly frequent to see nobles in armor. Like the knights in medieval europe.


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

No, don't change it. The idea that Xavier was kept somewhat sheltered from the hardships has grown on me. It is something of a issue with him. Perhaps his brothers were given the 'tough love' treatment, but Xavier's father never saw Xavier as a soldier (he's not a whimp, but no tough guy either) and so sent him to the courts to build the familiy's influence there. Despite understanding his father's decision, Xavier always felt that his father saw him as less worthy than his brothers. Joining the martial Brotherhood of Heironeous was Xavier's act of rebellion.

Which suggests that he might be a tad prone to over-compensation.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey doghead.  Did you get my email at Doghead whatever at Yahoo?  If not, what is your email?


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 18, 2004)

Silentspace, I'm not sure how Jasper would help with the book when he can't read it.  

Sorry I've been quiet in the IC thread lately. I've been really busy helping with a wedding for the last few days, and Jasper's next post is looking to be another doozy like the one near the end of the first thread.  I should have time to look everything up and write it on Sunday.  

I never thought I'd be doing research for a pbp game.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Doghead, I like how thise guys is fleshing up.

Kangaxx, No problem, Ferrix also seems to be busy with finals and family, I will just slow down the posting a bit while things get back to normal. I also understand that with Christmas coming things might slow down.


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry, the yahoo address is kinda dead. doghead206 >at< netscape >dot< net should do it. I like the way its working out as well. I've tended to fine that my more interesting characters grow rather than spring fully formed into life.

Manzanita, I got your mail. I'll check it out.

thotd


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll be around, mostly, through the holidays.  Did Solomon make it back to the restaurant?


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

I will wait a bit to know what happen at Uncle Joe's house before Solomon makes it back to the restaurant.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Silentspace, I'm not sure how Jasper would help with the book when he can't read it.




Jasper doesn't need to read it, Oculus has Comprehend Languages on a scroll.  Jasper can help with his knowledge skills (aid another).  Oculus will ask Jasper if he understands things that Oculus doesn't.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 20, 2004)

Darkmaster, are the orbs visually distinctive?  Could Oculus tell which 2 the counsellor had?  Do the orbs have powers other than opening the portal you mentioned?


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry forgot to mention that. I will edit the IC thread.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 20, 2004)

Updated the thread with the requested info


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Manzanita, Solomon made it to the restaurant.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Manzanita you probably missed my post in the IC thread. Solomon already entered the restaurant and met Jraq and Trolm.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 24, 2004)

For what its worth, I think we need to start recording events and ideas in a more organized fashion.  I fear I've somewhat lost track of all Jasper and Oculon learned during the party's extended separation in Mornomas.  For several days now I've been meaning to sit down & reread portions of this thread (& some from the last).  I'd like to see a PC section, a section non major NPCs, a section on what we know, and a section on our theories.

The best place for this is probably the RG.

I still plan to do this, but since I seem to be having trouble getting it done, I thought I'd throw it out there on the chance someone else wanted to have a crack at it.  We could all contribute of course.

This is a great game, and to do it justice, we need to be organized.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 25, 2004)

Very good idea Manzanita. I would do it but I think it would be better if a player was maintaining it.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 26, 2004)

I already made a list of this sort on my computer a few days ago, although I didn't look through everything while I was making it, so it might be missing info.  Anyway, here's the points on my list:


```
The Prumen captain of the guard was one of the ringleaders, 
but we haven't seen him Mornomas.

Uder received the head of his son(?) in a box from a goblin.  
What's the connection between him and the goblins?

The 5 orbs are used to perform 8 rituals (theory) which will 
unlock the secret knowledge of Enirdnas(SP?).  
This is bad because she is an evil goddess.

The army of goblins may be working under the direction of Enirdnas' witches.  

The sniper who killed the mayor's brother appeared to be a witch follower(?),
not an orc or militiamen.  Why is the army coming now?  How much do the 
witches know about the rediscovery of these orbs?  

Frendor Almet has the sacred book, but doesn't seem to be involved 
in the conspiracy.  Why did he have the book?  What else does he know?

Frendor, Jessica, and Uder are supposed to be having a meeting 
with the baron in Mornomas.  This probably hasn't happened yet.

Hl'lar and Uder used to work together.  Can he tell us about 
Uder's son and connection to the goblins?  

The Rynards,(SP?) a fallen noble family, are working with Uder.  
They have prepared a boat for him.  

The conspiracy is using an abandoned temple of Heronious as a base of operations.  
There is a secret entrance to it in the sewer.  
A false priest is providing cover.

The temple is full of barbarian orcs.  

The Prumen militiamen seem like reluctant accomplices, 
but include a demonic(?) sergeant and Gror, who also appears to be a ringleader.  
How many other militiamen are left?
 
Jasper's former professor(name?) who investigated Enirdnas is missing.  

Where is Captain Farimond and the rest of his group?  Is Valerie a witch?  
Is Valerie the girl that Hl'lar met?
```

A copy of Darkmaster's entire post about what Oculus read in the sacred book should also be included.  Anything else I missed?


----------



## Militiaman (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks, Kangaxx.  You've taken some good notes.  Some of that I'd missed.  I wanted to take it a bit further.  I thought I'd create a new ID that we could all edit.  (This is Manzanita posting here - I hope this idea isn't too weird.)  That way, we could all edit the posts which would keep our thread from becoming too chaotic.  

I'm going to use this ID to start a thread in this forum called "Heros of Mergovia plot thread" or some such thing.  Any of the rest of you can log in as this ID and flesh out the posts.  The password for this ID is Pruman.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Manzanita, please post the link once you set it up. I will probably lurk in if you don't mind.

Ok it's getting a bit confusing, next action for each of the PC

Solomon will investigate the sewers. There is a nearby access but it might be difficult for him to find his way to the temple inside the sewer.

Dai will rest 

Karn will rest and investigate the temple tomorrow morning

Oculus will go meet Hl'lar's contact later tonight. Then rest and go see the baron tomorrow morning

Jasper, Joe, the soldiers will rest and go see the baron tomorrow morning

I will wait a bit and act accordingly to this post in the IC thread.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 27, 2004)

Darkmaster- sounds good to me.

Manzanita- the communal username is a good idea.  Feel free to use anything from my post.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 27, 2004)

I've got the plot thread up.  Darkmaster, perhaps you could put a link to it in the first post of the OOC thread so we don't lose track of it.  I'll add a link in my signiture thread as well.  It's going to take a while to get it up to date.  Everyone's input is appreciated!

As for the IC thread.  It looks like we're pretty scattered.  Solomon probably isn't interested in purusing the sewers by himself.  What else should we do, Dai?


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 27, 2004)

Done I added the link in the first post, thanks for the great idea Manzanita, I think this thread will really be useful.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 29, 2004)

Took a little poetic licence with Solomon's dream.  But I've had that sense ever since we first encountered that orc...

Anyone read the plot thread yet?  Or contribute?  It's got a ways to go...


----------



## silentspace (Dec 30, 2004)

Great notes Kangaxx!  Post 'em in the new thread!


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2004)

I was hoping to keep the plot thread well organized.  That's why I used a different ID, so we could all get in there and edit each others posts.  The password is Pruman.


----------



## doghead (Dec 30, 2004)

Manzanita: Tried to access it but got denied. Is the password all lowercase?


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes all lower case. 

Doghead can you post Xavier in the rogue gallery, It will make my job easier.


----------



## doghead (Dec 30, 2004)

Xavier is up in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd forgotten passwords were case sensitive.  Anyway, I don't mean to be the boss of the plot thread, I do want it to be something we can refer to going forward, so I think it would be nice to keep it organized.  Silentspace's post was a good one, as Uder looks to be our primary opponent, and thus deserves a post of his own.  I hope Kangaxx can get his notes in there too, at least those that aren't already there.  Perhaps we should have a 'questions and answers' post, a 'current events' post etc...


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 30, 2004)

I added a new post about Enirdnas and made a few additions to the old posts.  I think all of my notes are up now except for the ones about connections between Hl'lar, Uder, and the goblins, since they should go in the Uder post.

Darkmaster, should we be assuming that Dia, Solomon, Jasper, and Oculus are all familiar with the info we're putting in the plot thread?  We didn't discuss it all IC, but there were several posts along the lines of 'I tell them what I did today', so it's not clear to me who would know what at this point.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 31, 2004)

We can safely assume that the thread is actually some kind of summary of their discussion at Uncle Joe's house. They were all there for about an hour or two so they exchanged the info.


----------



## doghead (Dec 31, 2004)

This would add a little more complexity, but I was thinking about noting who has met the NPC's in question, and who knows the information in question. Appart from the added work in typing it all in, it does mean that the thread would need updating reasonably recently to remain useful.

Actually, on second thoughts perhaps its not so useful. Ignore me doing this.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 2, 2005)

Not that I'm a power gamer, but Doghead, you know Xavier would benefit from a littel synergy in his skills, Taking just one more rank in handle animal, bluff and knowledge (religion) would get you +2 synergy bonuses in Ride, Diplomacy and turning undead.  Nor did you add your synergy bonus from having 5 ranks for sense motive to your diplomacy modifier.


----------



## doghead (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Manzanita

Thanks for the tips. I also forgot the +2 Knowledge (N&R) bonus to Diplomacy. Do Synergy bonus stack? 

I don't think you're a power gamer. I think its the nature of the game. The characters I first created when I started playing 3.X were all built around their background, with little regards to the mechanics. This was particularly so in regards to skills (does Marcus come to mind?). I still don't want to mix 'n match to creat super specialists, but I do try and ensure the characters are reasonably competent in their primary area. 

I can't turn undead till 4th level by when he will have had a few exta points to spend. A +2 Bluff synergy to Diplomacy would give him +15! Kinda scary for a 3rd level character. Ah, I remember, Bluff is a cc skill for a Paladin - I wanted to stay away from cc skills during the build. I just took max ranks in the Aristocrat class skills at first, then added ranks in any paladin class skills.

Still, now that you have pointed it out, it almost seems _perverse_ not to make the changes.

Currently Version:

Skills:
* Bluff +7 ________________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Diplomacy +13 ___________ [6 ranks, +3 cha, +4 syn]
* Handle Animal +7 ________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Gather Info +7 __________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Intimidate +7 ___________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Knowledge (N&R) +8 ______ [6 ranks, +2 int]
* Knowledge (religion) +6 _ [4 ranks, +2 int]
* Perform (stringed) +7 ___ [4 ranks, +3 cha] 
* Ride +2 _________________ [4 ranks, +1 dex, -3 armour]
* Sense Motive +7 _________ [6 ranks, +1 wis]

Tweeked Version (one SP off Knowledge (N&R) and Sense Motive and Diplomacy, two SP (+1 cc rank) added to Bluff, one SP added to Handle Animal.):

Skills:
* Bluff +8 ________________ [5 ranks, +3 cha]
* Diplomacy +14 ___________ [5 ranks, +3 cha, +6 syn]
* Handle Animal +8 ________ [5 ranks, +3 cha]
* Gather Info +7 __________ [4 ranks, +3 cha]
* Intimidate +9 ___________ [4 ranks, +3 cha, +2 syn]
* Knowledge (N&R) +7 ______ [5 ranks, +2 int]
* Knowledge (religion) +6 _ [4 ranks, +2 int]
* Perform (stringed) +7 ___ [4 ranks, +3 cha] 
* Ride +4 _________________ [4 ranks, +1 dex, +2 syn, -3 armour]
* Sense Motive +6 _________ [5 ranks, +1 wis]

DarkMaster, its your call. The second version is quite nice, but I'm not really fussed either way.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 2, 2005)

No problem you can take the second version


----------



## doghead (Jan 2, 2005)

Character updated with a tad more background added. 

He's shaping up to be a bit uncertain of himself, or more accurately, of what he is.

doghead


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 2, 2005)

Doghead the character is fleshing up in an interesting way, can't wait to see him in his "real" first fight hopefully it will be a memorable one. 

Also the ride skill isn't affected by armor penality even if it's a dex based skill.


----------



## doghead (Jan 2, 2005)

He'll probably get a good thrashing. 

I'll correct the ride/armour pen thing asap.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

Xavier is supposed to meet him in the morning between 9-11 am depending on the baron's mood. It's currently around 8 am. According to the custom the Baron should offer Xavier a place live in the castle during his investigation.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2005)

whew.  who's going to update our plot thread with this new batch of NPCs and plot notes?  I don't think I"ll get to it tonight, anyway.

Great adventure here, DM.  Looking forward to getting Solomon back in action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

I just need to finish Oculus encounter before I can continue with the others.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok everyone is in Joe's house except Xavier.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

Doghead, Xavier is also a Mergovian but from a different Barrony.

But you are right asking too much questions could be seen as spying on them, especially on political matters. 

Internal war between the noble solved on the battlefield are becoming extremely rare and are usually quickly resolved by the King. Mergovia is a very lawful country and hates chaos.  

Nowadays the Noble solve their issue through laws and politics.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Halfling Quest is set and ready to get going, check it out here.  Looking for some fun short-folk to populate a new game.


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2005)

OK. Got it. Thanks.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Doghead, Xavier is also a Mergovian but from a different Barrony.




Ah. For some reason, I had it in mind that Xavier was from this area, but that he had never stayed in Mornonas because his father didn't get along with Baron Viliral. OK. I'll keep this in mind. Out of curiosity, which part of the country is Xavier from (the north, etc?).


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 15, 2005)

Mergovia is the country, ruled by the king Tallas III. Mornonas is the second largest city of the central province. The central province is the ArchDuchy of Tallas and contains the city of Tallos (The Capital). 
The northern part of the central province is controlled by the archBarony of Vilral. The barony of Roces is a small Barony located inbetween the ArchDuchy of Tallas and the ArchBarony of Vilral. Therefore involved in the matters of the three court: The king court and the Archduchy court in Tallos (They are actually the same) and the ArchBarony in Mornonas. 

I know it's a bit complicated. Also the Vilral Barony is located at the Inhabited Northern Border of the country. North of Prumen, huge forests are found. Many Mergovian Kings tried to colonised the northern forest, none succeeded, humanoids tribes always drove them off. This region is controlled by various Goblinoid races. They are not very organised so they don't coordinate any attack on the country but have the advantage of the terrain and are extremely difficult to beat. So village like Prumen always had a strong Militia to prevent small isolated groups from disrupting their activity. 

The northern forest are of great interest because of all the natural ressources. Especially one rare type of woods. Mergovian Oak. Mr Almat controlled a very large % of the production and exploitation of these forests.


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks DM. I see how it all fits together now, and where I was going wrong.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess we will have to wait 2-4 days before we can continue.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 20, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I guess we will have to wait 2-4 days before we can continue.



Oups yesterday I was under the impression that they were upgrading the server during the night.

I don't see any mention of it anywhere today. 

Kangaxx I am waiting for you to continue.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 24, 2005)

I will give Kangaxx two days before I "automate" Jasper.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, I couldn't access the site over the weekend.

I updated Jasper's character sheet with his spell selection for the new day.  He's now very good at finding things.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry to put pressure on you Kangaxx but my fingers were itching to continue


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 26, 2005)

Just because it isn't the same musician doesn't mean they aren't working together.  And Jasper is looking for a chance to talk to Xavier or the baron when he wouldn't be interrupting a preexisting conversation.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 26, 2005)

I agree, but I just wanted to clarify that it wasn't the same person that Oculus met at the Inn


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 27, 2005)

Reading Ferrix post just made me realise how boring it could be for some of you. 

Hope everyone is still on board, the group should reunite again and hopefully everyone will participate.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 27, 2005)

It's OK.  The bored ones should be updating the plot thead with all the meat that has been thrown at us the past couple weeks...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 31, 2005)

Kangaxx, Jasper is staying at his uncle house near the university.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

Doghead, why is Xavier involving the poor lady in such an horror story.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Doghead, why is Xavier involving the poor lady in such an horror story.




Beats me. Xavier was pretty sure that he had only *thought* about inviting her. He was as surprised as her at the invitation. I got a really good chuckle out of that.

Anyway, as far as Xavier is concerned, it should just be a walk in the park. I've been doing my best to forget all about the rest of the story*. Given that I have trouble remembering what day it is these days, its been all to easy to do. 

~sigh. doghead really needs a holiday ... hey, hold on. I've got one coming up in March. Yeah!~

BTW, whats the word on a key? Xavier doesn't fancy trying to break in.

*Which is why I haven't been around the plot thread. Apologies for the lack of activity there. I think that I've added the key details for Telic.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 2, 2005)

I was surprised myself that you wanted to invite her. Then I saw it as a nice roleplaying opportunity so I allowed a diplomacy roll to see how she would react. Xavier beated a 25 and here she goes. 

I guess I take what people write in their post too literally, I will have to be carefull with that in the futur. As for the key nobody in the castle is aware of any key, they suspect the door was simply closed with nailed wooden plank. 

and for the other Jasper just got home


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

I was wondering if the church in Talos had sent him off with a key.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

No they didn't had any keys. The church was simply forgotten when the old priest died nobody from the church ever went there.

Ferrix and Silentspace just to let you know that Jasper is back to his uncle house.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Silentspace are you still around, I am waiting for you to continue.

The others, are you all heading for the temple, disguised as young wizards?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes.  Head us out for the temple to meet Xavier.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 7, 2005)

We neglected to make a plan for once we're here.  Oops.


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2005)

LOL

Don't we always ....


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, I made some notes for our plot thread, trying to catch things up, but I find I can't log out of the site as Manzantia in order to log in as Militiaman.  I suppose I could try to manually find and delete the cookies, but that seems weird.  Anyone else have that experience?


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 8, 2005)

I couldn't log out either.  it's very strange.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

Same here, it say cookies were remove but they obviously aren't.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 14, 2005)

Ferrix, can I assume Dai helps Solomon?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, I've got a cold at the moment, so I'm a little scattered.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like Xavier has become separated from the rest of the group for some time.  We dont' make it easy for Darkmaster, do we?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, you do. I will post in the IC thread tonight


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey doghead, are you leaving because Xavier is really more offended than concerned about evil in the temple? Or is it because he's not armored and you don't want to roll up a third character so soon?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

I think Doghead is RPing Xavier quite well; I probably would have done the same thing.  Perhaps we'll meet him in Prumen...


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry for the change of Avatar, too many people were using the other one and that bugged me.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

I think so too. It's quite a complex paladin he has there. One who doesn't respond to the usual appeals to fight evil. More of a courtier-type paladin, which is exactly what doghead said Xavier would be. 

Only thing is, Oculus doesn't know anything about that, and is only interested in having people he can trust around him. As he's learned, anyone can be a spy. Seeing Xavier is a worshipper of Heironeous, he tried to provoke him into proving that he is indeed a righteous follower of Heironeous and opponent of evil. It didn't work, which as far as Oculus is concerned, shows Xavier to be at minimum a foppish courtier posing as a devout of Heironeous, and potentially worse - he could be a spy for one of the nefarious factions. Or a simpering fool who will tell the Baron about what they are doing. Oculus has no regrets at all about what he said, or of Xavier leaving.  Besides, Jasper's diplomatic approach wasn't working. What else is Oculus or anyone else to expect when he shows up in fancy clothes escorting a lady?


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

All this roleplaying is giving me headache, can't you simply be a bunch of roll player  .

Keep up the good work, it's keeping the game interesting.


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Yes, you do. I will post in the IC thread tonight




Oh no. Me thinks I might need to roll up a new character.

I think that you are missing something. I know what is going on. Xavier doesn't. Whether or not Xavier is a fop, we'll just have to wait and see.

Xavier was offended by some of the comments, but he didn't walk away _because_ of them. I can see how it looked from your point of view - the outfit, the lady companion, but I think that you made a mess of the opportunity. I tried to give you some insight into why he walked away in my last IC post. I don't know if DarkMaster saw this coming, but adding what's-her-name to the mix was very clever, I thought. 

I wasn't offended by the comments. I'm having a great time. It did worry me that I was going to make a mess of DM's plot. However, if Xavier's decision means he's pottering around up top while you all are clearing up the baddies and bagging all the XP and gold, well, .... thems the breaks. You won't get any complaints from this end. Great players, great DM, whats to complain about?

thotd.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Doghead keep up the great work. As a DM it's my job to handle those type of issue. BTW my comment was ironic and I hope you weren't offended by it. 

As for messing my plot, it is my responsability that it doesn't happen and it won't. Like you said the worse that can happen is that Xavier end up doing nothing to move this quest forward. 

As for the lady, I literally jumped on the opportunity. I saw her presence as an important support to enhance Xavier's personality and the role playing of this game as a whole. Frankly I was hopping that Xavier would follow with the lady in the sewer, but these things I can't control. 

Also going to Prumen might allow Xavier to learn and experience a lot of things....

Another player as been talking to me by email and he would be interested in joining our game. He is an excellent and dedicated player. Before officially proposing him anything I would like to know what do you think of having a sixth player. 

If Xavier leaves on his own, he could provides some help to Xavier. I could even split the next chapter in two threads. 

Let me know.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2005)

I think a good new player would be great.  A rogue or cleric would be very helpful.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Manzanita post reminded me something:
Jasper should have read the note sooner.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 17, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I think a good new player would be great.  A rogue or cleric would be very helpful.




I agree, a dedicated rogue would be nice.


----------



## doghead (Feb 17, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Doghead keep up the great work. As a DM it's my job to handle those type of issue. BTW my comment was ironic and I hope you weren't offended by it.




Offended? No. It didn't even occure to me. Made a tad nervous yes.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Another player as been talking to me by email and he would be interested in joining our game. He is an excellent and dedicated player. Before officially proposing him anything I would like to know what do you think of having a sixth player.
> 
> If Xavier leaves on his own, he could provides some help to Xavier. I could even split the next chapter in two threads.




I thought that we had more than six already. I suppose its because there are so many well incorporated extras in the game - like Karn and the soldiers.

I have no problem with another. It sounds like there is a demand for a cleric or rogue. Or he is welcome to tie in with Xavier. I do plan to keep Xavier busy. 

I'm easy as to however you want to handle it.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm continually amazed at how much detail you toss at us, Darkmaster.  This elf woman's background...you couldn't have know when you put her in there that Xavier would end up spending so much time with her.  How long have you been running this world?  How many adventuring parties have been through it?  How much of this had you thought up earlier and how much are you winging it?

I think this plot is pretty intense.  Someone should turn it into a story hour.  But who?  Anyone want to take a shot at it?


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, thats what I like about this game. Everyone you meet is potentially a 'player'. But the question is always, on whose side. The setting is so rich.

I'd love to get my hands on your notes when we are done, with the view to giving it a run as a DM.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

They're so much I would like to share, but I don't know where to start. 

I started this game as an exercise to improve my homebrew campaing. My RL player have been playing in Mergovie for the last two years (We play about once a month) but they are more roll players so it was difficult to build something without boring them. 

I took a few blank sheet draw the map of the continent. Quickly described the various important country and their colony (Leaving some blank area for expansion) Then I focused on a specific small country, increased the amount of detail, then Prumen and Mornonas, Domus and Talos. Created a bunch of stateless NPC with a quick description. Then you keep on adding the meat as you play. 

example:Jt'trilailaila. I had a statless NPC for a elven textile merchant and no solid description of the Baron, court. Before having Xavier meets them I created it using elements of what I already knew, I was happy to have created in my RL game the laws which states that the city gates are locked at night. That gave me time to create the Baron's court. 

I decided that Xavier would be escorted by a beautiful lady, The baron being a vain man who likes to impress his guest she was fitting perfectly, beautiful and young. Initially I had no plan of having her around more than that, but Doghead opened the door wide open and I couldn't let that roleplaying opportunity go. So I made her a bit more important. Now I  had to find a way of making her fit in the environement. She was an elven, there was that elven rich industrial stateless NPC in my notes. So that became her father. Now why is this elven family in Mornonas, elf in Mergovie are an old culture very proud and they don't like to mix with the other races. Note that Axyrian elves are completly different. But their old culture is also very rigid and harsh on it's people, single misbehavior is often enough to be seens as unworthy of the comunity. So I created that story based on what I knew already.

From now on Jt'trilailaila is the daughter of Kt'taler the industrial who forgived his wife and followed her on her exile, only to make fortune among the humans.

 If Xavier ever gets more involved with her (which doesn't seems to be the case) then I will develop more their family. As the plot unravel they might even becomes important allies or enemy. ie Uder seeing the relationship between Xavier and Jt'trilailaila, could use his influence in the city to manipulates him more easily through her father. Indirectly involving them in the plot. (Doghead, this is simply an example not a subtle hint that you should get involved with her)

My biggest concern is to keep the whole thing coherent and alive. 

So you could say that it's organised wingning, and Pbp are excellent for that. 

Other character like Uder and Hl'lar were very well defined before hand, their plan and motives also. When I started the game, I made Uder's plan. The plan was obviously without having the hero bugging him. Now he adapts to your actions. The fact that you stormed the temple forced him to change some of his tactics, the second assault on the temple might change something, Jasper visit to the baron also affected the course of action and maybe now this young noble could be used indirectly somehow.  

Doghead when you say that each NPC could be a player, it's true I enjoy playing the game thrue them. 

for the story hours, I am already spending more than my allocated time on this board 

I would have so much more to say but I got to get back to work.


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> My biggest concern is to keep the whole thing coherent and alive.




This is where the game really impresses me. I think that you are succeeding. Nice work.

thotd.


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry my posting has slowed lately.  Real life has been pretty busy of late.  Adding another player would be fine with me.  

Darkmaster, I think it's funny how you talk about the development of this campaign like it's such a simple process, and yet the depth of character and plot in it is among the best I've seen, online or off.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Manzanita, look at post 457 3+6 for a total of 9 hp


----------



## silentspace (Feb 21, 2005)

Ouch. 8hp for a small arrow = sneak attack! With 2 more arrows coming he could easily die before he can act  :\  Anyway hopefully the others will notice arrows peppering his body by then!  

Yeah I didn't understand what Manzanita was saying about orcs and humans because she referred to them fighting each other like they were enemies and not allies. But I see that they were fighting each other as a practice drill, though I don't know how anyone could have known that?


----------



## silentspace (Feb 21, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Silentspace, I am sorry, did I went too quickly? I will edit my post to reflect the fact that you casted mage armor before they opened the door. Then second arrow would then have been blocked by the magical field surrounding Oculus.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 21, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Silentspace, I am sorry, did I went too quickly? I will edit my post to reflect the fact that you casted mage armor before they opened the door. Then second arrow would then have been blocked by the magical field surrounding Oculus.




No that's ok! I wanted to cast mage armor but I don't want you to have to redo actions for me. I don't even mind if Oculus bites the dust, death scenes are fun!


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok then, but I really don't mind editing the action. I was anxious to continue so I didn't wait for everybody to post theirs.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't worry! I'm having fun


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 1, 2005)

I will wait one more day for Silentspace, before I continue the round.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 2, 2005)

Doghead, I saw your post about you going on vacation during the month of March. Is that still true?

I was waiting a bit to continue Xavier's part to align the two threads in time and to allow the potentially new player to join it with you. I have no news from him, but I am pretty confident he will join us. 

If you are unable to post frequently during March I might delay his introduction, until you come back.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## doghead (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeap, its true. I will be away from the 5th til the 21st of March.

You mentioned wanting to hold off a bit on Xavier to synchronise timelines, so I have not been worried about the lack of updates. Things have been a bit mental at this end, so the slowdown has been a bit of a blessing actually.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 3, 2005)

Shouldn't Jasper have been able to roll the sphere into one of the archers last round?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

Recheck the spell description. only a move action to direct it so your correct it should have burned one of them. Which one do you want to burn?


----------



## silentspace (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry for lack of posting lately, I've been having trouble finding the time


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 6, 2005)

Send it after sniper #2.  

Sorry I've been quiet so long.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 8, 2005)

I will wait another day for Silentspace and Ferrix.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Just to let you know that Verbatim will be joining this game. 

Verbatim feel free to post your character in the rogue gallery when you are ready.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey - cool.  Welcome aboard, Verbatim!


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Manzanita, I will wait for the other three to post before I continue. 

I am a bit anxious to have this game moving again. 1 or 2 post/week is too slow for me. 

What I like about DMing this game is that I am impatient to see what your character will do, because somehow I feel you are shaping the story almost as much as I do.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

You sure you're not getting sick of gaming with me Manz???  

It is almost 1am here and I am going to turn in. Once I get up, I will get the char posted, but if it is okay with you DM, I might ask you for a few more background notes. This is such a rich background and I want to make sure I get it all right in my head.

However, I will post the "nuts and bolts" of him in the AM.

Thanks again for the chance to play and I know it is going to be a blast...


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Verbatim.  1 AM?  You must live closer to doghead than me.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't forget to check the plot thread, Verbatim.  This is simply an awesome game and I've no doubt you'll make it even better.  You always enrich the games you're in.  I'm still bummed out you dropped out of Silentspace's game.  Maybe later...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

You know Manz, if I didn't know better, I'd think you were drafting me for that one as well..*L*

I will post the char asap, and from there DM, we can work on the background and get it all hashed out for posting. I am excited about joining in, and I promise I will do all I can to help make the game great for everyone.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Char posted in RG. I tried to make sure I didn't miss any of our edits, but if I did, I do apologize and will fix them asap.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

Dude Verbatim has 3rd level treasure... *sniff sniff* I miss my masterwork Kama, spent all of my money on them and now they're gone.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Ferrix got a good point, Verbatim can you get a 2nd level treasure to balance with the other. 

I guess I should put more treasure


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

You will have to help me with that one, as I don't have my DMG with me to calculate treasure amounts. I think that basically takes away his blade, mithril shirt and cloak though.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 16, 2005)

2nd Level Gear = 900gp
3rd Level Gear = 2700gp

So yeah, 1/3rd of what you have, you get to keep


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Verbatim if you get rid of the cloak, I will close my eyes on the rest 

The others, don't worry you will be compensated, there is a few treasure in the sewer


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Char has been modified...


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you have an idea why they are raiding the house. I just wanted to clarify that it's not just an incoherent coincidence.

Kangaxx, don't forget to add the scroll of Dimension door to Jasper.


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten that scroll.  I updated Jasper with it and removed the resources he used in this battle.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 19, 2005)

Updated Oculus as well.

Oculus also has 146 dr in gems and coins. If he took 4 dr from the soldier's footlockers, he could create 6 scrolls of cure light. Of course that would take a day to do. On the upside, it's a good thing we haven't found any magic items, since we're too poor to identify them anyway


----------



## silentspace (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm wondering if we can even make a difference with Joe, who is pretty powerful. If they are trying to kill him, then the killers must be pretty powerful too. Right now Oculus, Solomon, and maybe some others, I'm not sure, could be killed by a kobold. And not a particularly powerful or lucky kobold either. With that in mind, it doesn't seem particularly wise going up against opponents that can take out Joe. Plus, a wizard like Joe likely has lots of defenses in his house, and should be able to escape with his family pretty easily if threatened.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 19, 2005)

That's not to say that Oculus wouldn't jump in if that's what Jasper wants to do


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey that's meta-gaming. Don't forget that there is 50 beds in the dormitory alone, 40, 1st level well prepared, striking an unprepared high level wizard could easily get him, espeacially if he prepared mostly utility spell. 

Plus they don't think like that. There 40, he is alone with his wife and they are both old. 

But it's true that his power are far greater, than Oculus and Jasper puts togheter, He can cast teleport after all .


----------



## silentspace (Mar 19, 2005)

That's not metagaming, nowhere close! Especially for Oculus, who is a wizard. He must have some idea about the relative power of different spells, no? Besides, I'm posting this in the OOC thread. And its not like everyone doesn't know this, anyway.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 22, 2005)

I am just waiting for Ferrix and how you are planing to go back to Joe's house before I continue


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Let's split up the loot. Here's my take on it:

magic heavy steel shield - Sell. Solomon and Oculus are proficient but its not their style.
magic banded mail - Sell. Oculus is proficient but wouldn't use it.
magic dwarven war axe - Solomon. The only one proficient.
magic dagger - Jasper. They could all use this, but I think Jasper should take it.
magic kama - Dai. The only one proficient.
magic pearl - Jasper. Most likely a pearl of power (assuming Oculus' Knowledge ranks would allow him to know of pearls of power). Jasper has a higher caster level. Though it is an item they could share. If its ok with the others, Oculus would try to use it right away to cast another cure light on Solomon.
healing potions - Dai and Solomon, the melee fighters. Oculus would normally provide healing for himself and Jasper. That is, unless he is taken out by halfling rogues! Though maybe Solomon and Oculus should take one each now.
masterwork (?) throwing axe - Sell. Solomon is proficient but he has his bow.
masterwork (?) composite longbow (+? Str) - Sell. Solomon is proficient but he already has one. Unless this one is better (ie same str bonus and masterwork).
masterwork (?) sharp spear - Dai. Oculus and Solomon are also proficient, but Dai could use a ranged weapon besides his sling.
masterwork (?) greataxe - Sell. Solomon is proficient, but the magic dwarven war axe is better (unless its cursed).
3 small masterwork (?) daggers - Sell. We don't have any small characters.
masterwork (?) heavy mace - Oculus. Solomon could also use it, but he's got lots of weapons. 

We could also give the magic heavy steel shield, throwing axe, and greataxe to Jraq and/or Trolm.

I am open to any split, even if it means Oculus gets nothing. I think in game time we probably would've split this very quickly, but pbp makes everything longer.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Darkmaster, if we make it to high enough level, could Oculus take levels in Divine Oracle from Complete Divine? You probably guessed both Jasper and Oculus were going after Loremaster PrC, but maybe Oculus would go for something different. Who knows?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 24, 2005)

No problem Silentspace.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Cool. If he does it he'll increase his wizard caster level, and learn the Oracle domain spells as wizard spells (Extra domains p20).  The thing is, then you wouldn't be able to keep any secrets from Jasper and Oculus!     I was thinking they work well together even when talking with people - Jasper's got the Sense Motive and Oculus has got the Diplomacy. Of course, all the diplomacy will be taken over by our new paladin when he gets here, but it was fun until then.  Actually Oculus is all over the map. I have no idea why I had him take Track last level


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you want to change it since you didn't use it.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Really? Thanks! Let me take a look


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

I switched out Track for Improved Initiative. I also switched 2 cross-class ranks in Survival to 2 cross-class ranks in Appraise, if that's alright.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought about Craft Wand for Oculus, but his caster level was too low. Then I noticed Jasper had it. Now that we might have some money, we might even be able to use it!  It would be good if we could craft some wands of cure light wounds or lesser vigor. How is exp cost for crafting going to be handled? Since we're using UA options, do we get craft points? I should've asked earlier about the scrolls Oculus scribed, though that was only a few exp.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for working on divvying up the loot silentspace.  And thanks for letting us do it in the OOC thread, DM.  It's a time-consuming job.  Solomon might be interested the dwarven waraxe, though he'd have to use it two-handed.  He also might be interested in Tellic's old mercurial greatsword.  What does the 'mercurial' mean in terms of mechanics?  Anything the PCs don't want should definitely be offered to Jraq & Trolm.  They've been great 'henchmen' so far, and we have no business treating them like dirt.  (even though I still don't trust them!)


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I switched out Track for Improved Initiative. I also switched 2 cross-class ranks in Survival to 2 cross-class ranks in Appraise, if that's alright.



Again no problem

Please use the OOC thread to divide the loot. Also Trolm wouldn't mind taking the shield.

A mercurial greatsword is a greatsword with 20/x4 for critical and it's an exotic weapon.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes.  Solomon is happy to be the tracker for the group.  He plans to continue taking Ranger levels for some time.

Solomon will take the healing potion, the MW throwing axe, and the dwarven waraxe.  He'll leave his old greatsword imbedded the body of a slain orc.

The banded mail, the MW greataxe, and the magic sheild we should offer to Jraq & Trolm.  Poor Xavier; some of that might have suited him nicely.  Still, as long as Jraq & Trolm are fighting along side us, those will be serve us well.

Shall I go ahead & add those to Solomon's CS?


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 25, 2005)

The kama is a pretty obvious take for Dai.

Otherwise he could use (in no particular order): magic pearl (if it's a pearl of power), mw sharp spear (although is it really that good of a ranged weapon since it's a one throw kind of thing) and potions are always good.

Really wish I had planned Dai's progression out a bit more, thinking back on it that druid level really sort of kicked me in the head in some ways and now that I think about it a rogue level might have been better fitting for the type of archetype I had in mind.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I for one have no problem with characters taking a lot of items, even if others get none, if it makes sense to do so. Generally I feel we should use items that we get, since you lose value when you sell them. Sure Dai can use the magic pearl, as can Oculus. But my point was that Jasper has the highest caster level, so his spells, generally speaking, will pack the most bang for the buck. So Dai can work it out with Jasper, Oculus will not lay a claim on it. As you know the spear is +1 to hit and +1 damage over the sling, a good weapon to throw in a surprise round. I think of every plus no matter how small as a good thing. But if you don't want the spear we can give it to Jraq or Trolm. Or maybe Oculus will take it and we'll give the heavy mace to them, since the mace does more damage and they'll be in melee more than Oculus.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2005)

By the way I think Dai's build is really cool! IIRC Dai's using the Druidic Variant option with the Whirling Frenzy option, right? Pretty awesome, especially when used with flurry of blows! I'm just waiting for him to get Power Attack and do the Whirling Frenzy/Flurry of Blows/Two-handed shillelaghed quarterstaff Full Power Attack of death!

Edit: I think you still get 2x power attack with a two-handed weapon in a flurry, right?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

I am not too sure about the x2 in a flurry, something we would need to check. 

Ferrix, I am pretty open if you want rogue level. If you want at your first level rogue you could sacrifice 1hp for 6 ranks of skill. You could sacrifice up to 2 hp in this fashion for 12 rank. That would effectively reallign your build as if you took rogue at first in terms of skill ranks and hp. 

So if you take a rogue level at fourth you could gain only 1hp+Con but 20 skill ranks+whatever bonus you have.


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2005)

I have no interest in a "share" of the loot. Character wise, it makes absolutely no sense. OOC wise, I'm not fussed if Xavier falls behind somewhat - I'm having a great time playing him as is.

On that note, at this point I'm not working on the basis that Xavier is part of the party, even in the potential sense. As a result, I'm not really keeping tabs on whats happening at your end. Although its kinda unusual, the idea that Xavier and the party may end up working at cross purposes to some degree is giving the game a really interesting dimension. Of course, given his calling, as Xavier gets dawn into events its likely that he will end up working with you all ... but who knows what DarkMaster has up his sleeve. Which is why I am getting such a kick out of this game.

I also think that Dai's druidic monk combo is really cool.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 25, 2005)

I checked the furry in the SRD and the power attack is made at x1. They say that even if the quarterstaff was held with two hands the monk was still using x1 his strength during a flurry. 

I won't use the craft rule in UA but I allow spellcaster that creates magic object to use the energy from any willing person. (Any willing PC or NPC can pay the XP cost not only the item creator).

Also your PC don't know it specifically but all the magical weapons are +1 weapons.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh, don't get me wrong I think the druidic avenger/monk combo is really cool, but the thing I had originally tried to model his fighting style on (capoeira) I've learned has a lot more to do with rogue/monk combat comparatively. I'll keep up with monk levels for now I think.

And although I don't get x2 damage with a two-handed weapon in a flurry, I would if I entered my whirling frenzy. With two-weapon fighting, flurry and whirling frenzy at the moment Dai can get four attacks in, albeit at a -4 to hit.

My plan is actually to go for the Dervish prestige class from complete warrior, focusing on Kama use if that's okay with DarkMaster. But that means I'll have to be 6th level (if I take a class with full BAB) or 7th level if I stay monk before I can qualify (dang +5 BAB requirement, heheh). I just need combat expertise as a feat and the BAB of +5 to meet the pre-reqs.  Although now that I reread the class, my whirling frenzy will be wasted when I'm in a dervish dance since they can't be used together *sigh*.  Poor planning on my part.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2005)

If we are able to sell the loot and get some cash, Oculus would love it if Jasper could help him craft some wands of cure light or lesser vigor for the party, unless there is some other pressing need. If we all pitch in on the xp cost that would be cool.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2005)

On that topic, are we getting close to 4th?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes,

I would like to know in which class you are planning to level up at fourth.

Edit: I realise that PC have to rise in level quicker in Pbp. 4th level should help if the group is planning on assaulting the sewer (Or do anything else actually, now that I think about it  ).


----------



## Kangaxx (Mar 26, 2005)

Crafting wands will be difficult, since Jasper has Create Wondrous Item.  He was also too low level for Craft Wand.  However it'd be great if I could whip up some wondrous items, if the party has time.  Jasper hasn't even had a chance to copy his new spells for 3rd level into his spellbook yet.   Speaking of which, he'd also need some more 2nd level spells to make the most useful wondrous items. (+2 stat items) 

I think Dai or Oculus would actually be better off with the pearl because of the group's lack of healing magic.  We need an extra cure light wounds more than an extra magic missile right now.  Jasper will be quite to happy to recieve a magic dagger, but only if nobody else wants it.  He won't get much use out of it.

Darkmaster, I'm not sure if your last post was directed at Manzitania or everyone, but Jasper will obviously be leveling in wizard.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Everyone


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 26, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Yes,
> 
> I would like to know in which class you are planning to level up at fourth.
> 
> Edit: I realise that PC have to rise in level quicker in Pbp. 4th level should help if the group is planning on assaulting the sewer (Or do anything else actually, now that I think about it  ).




Most likely another level of monk for me.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2005)

My mistake, I thought it was craft wand.  

Wizard for me.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2005)

Ranger for Solomon


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

Verbatim,
Jath is now part of the game.

also If you can post what will be your next level I would appreciate.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2005)

I will get a post up asap, once I wolf down some chow, but wanted to chime in on the lvl real fast. More than likely, I will take a second level of priest, to boost up his spell selection some, and more than likely, it will be a  2 rogue/1 priest rotation afterwards. Unless, IC something happens that drastically tips the scales.

Thanks again for the chance to join in, and I am looking forward to getting to play with some truly great players..


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Verbatim,

Perhaps I missed the discussions leading to your first post, but I'm intrigued. _Who is this Jath, and what does his mother want? And how will he fit into all this?_

Nice work, and welcome aboard.

Darkmaster - Paladin til he dies. Probably.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey this is not a fight to death, she just wants to measure your worth 

There are no discussion, Verbatim and I prepared the character in email. 

Jath is the son of Sylla, you remember that nice lady in the caravan 

Jath doesn't know yet what her mother's want and you will soon enough see how he will fit in all this.


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn, I had a feeling that Jath was connected to the lady in the caravan. And so the plot thinkens ...

Did Xavier meet Jath that night?


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes but he was too busy entertaining other guests.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

I will give Kangaxx one more day, before moving on.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone knows what happened to Kangaxx.

Also Doghead you might have missed your part.


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2005)

Really? I'll head over and check now. Cheers.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry for the delay all...I just got over a nasty case of food poisoning (great way to lose those pesky vanity pounds btw), but am better now..


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm terribly sorry that I was gone for so long.  Had some problems with a bad power supply in my comp and some RL drama, but I should have at least gotten out here to tell you all.       Everything is back to normal now, and hopefully will be staying that way.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 10, 2005)

Glad to see you back Kangaxx, hopefully all the RL drama finished on a somehow positive note.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

If anyone wants to contact me by email to talk about the game or have concerns if I suddenly dissapears you can contact me at

philippe_barraud"at"msn"dot"com


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Do you feel that having three thread at the same time can become confusing? 

I know it's a lot more work for me, almost as if I was running three game at the same time.

I will wait for the wizards to decide how they will open the door and make one big post containing the three threads to make thing a bit less confusing.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 13, 2005)

It's tough to have the party separated like it is, but it's been like that mostly since the beginning.  Makes it interesting.  I like it being all in one thread.  Otherwise it seems like separate adventures.  I assume we'll all get back together at some point anyway...


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Do you feel that having three thread at the same time can become confusing?
> 
> I know it's a lot more work for me, almost as if I was running three game at the same time.




Its no problem here. I love the way this game is playing out.

I generally concentrate on stuff which relates to Xavier and just scan the rest. Xavier doesn't know what the others are up to, so all I need is a general outline in order to avoid needing a complete description when the characters meet again.

As you said, its really more a question of whether you want to keep it up given the extra work involved.

thotd.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 13, 2005)

It is confusing at times. Sorry we keep doing this to you


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

Doghead, I edit my post in the IC thread with answers to Xavier's question. You can assume that Xavier knows that much about the situation.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2005)

I will give Kangaxx another night before I go on.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2005)

Just posting to say I'm sorry that I'm so busy lately, end of term and I'm really crunched in paper-writing mode at the moment and since I'm trying to be a good boy and get my papers done I'm trying to spend less time here until that happens.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

As it doesn't look like they will be in any more combat, Oculus will spontaneously cast his Cure Minor Wounds on whoever is most injured (not sure who that is)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, DM, I don't think Silentlspace is going to be available to invetigate Oculon's musical contact.  So unless you want to NPC that one, I think our group should skip ahead until morning or whatever.  It doesn't look like anyone else has ideas for the evening.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2005)

Manzanita is Silentspace unavailable?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 29, 2005)

He indicated a slowdown in his posting in this thread.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 30, 2005)

My apologies, Darkmaster.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 30, 2005)

If you are planning to come back to a more regular posting schedule later like you say in your post, I will NPC Oculus.

I have a hard time posting regularly lately so I can understand the constraint of RL.

Good luck.


----------



## Manzanita (May 1, 2005)

OK.  Doghead loses a second Paladin!  Planned out your 3rd PC yet?  Too bad we couldn't think of an excuse to revisit the temple that eveing...


----------



## doghead (May 1, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK.  Doghead loses a second Paladin!  Planned out your 3rd PC yet?  Too bad we couldn't think of an excuse to revisit the temple that eveing...




Thank you Manzanita. Working on ideas as we speak.

thotd.


----------



## Manzanita (May 2, 2005)

Actually, I don't think Xavier will die today.  I think you play Paladins well, Doghead, and that can bring them grief.  This is the third paladin you've played is it not?  Did you ever take your LEW paladin up a level?  Anyway, perhaps a cleric would be a good choice if you do have to create another PC.  We could really use more healing.


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2005)

I do have a paladin in LEW; Jaan Saaresar of Osilia is a paladin of the Greenman. Both games he was in died. But he did go up a level eventually, after getting enough experience through 'time served'. Not the most satisfying way to achieve it. It a pity because the second game had a great group and was good while it lasted.


----------



## Ferrix (May 2, 2005)

heh...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2005)

Ferrix are you back to regular posting?

Doghead, I will try to move your part quicker for the other to catch up.

Anyone knows what happened to Verbatim?


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

I should be back to semi-regular posting.


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Doghead, I will try to move your part quicker for the other to catch up.




[sblock]DarkMaster, I have had friends drop in suddenly from interstate. They will be here for a few days so I might not be online so much. I did contemplate bluffing my way out of this

[bq]Xavier leans on the railing and laughs. 

"The look on your faces is priceless, my friends."[/bq]

He would try and play the part of an ex-paladin of Hieroneous (unfortunately somewhat given to temptation) who now adventures, pretending to be a paladin still as a way of avoiding problems, and gain peoples trust. He keep himself informed about the activities of the church in order to avoid running across any of them. He knew that the church here was abandoned and was curious as to who had stolen its identity. He would be looking to gain some insight into their actions, and while not promising anything, suggesting the benefits of mutual cooperation.

This is all fairly involved and not my prefered option (but considering the odds, not necessarily a bad one). It involves lying, but Xavier tends to think an honest lie with since regret is better than the mealy mouthed "not really a lie but not the whole truth" word plays that some think is an acceptable practice for paladins.

On the other hand you could just play out the fight. Xavier would look to take on one at a time, either by challenges or by using his superior mobility over the armoured guys. He would focus on an 'evil characters and try to charge/smite for a fast kill. He would also use his Improved Disarm as well. And he would retreat if necessary.

Doing it in sblocks could be interesting as well. It would keep the others guessing.

thotd[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2005)

Good luck doghead!  Wipe the floor with 'm.


----------



## Manzanita (May 15, 2005)

Go get 'em Doggy!  Solomon would prefer you saved G'ror for him, but I suppose you can't be choosy.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2005)

Sorry about holding things up for you all. Hopefully this won't take long.

I'm thinking a druid. Or perhaps a cleric of Selune.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 15, 2005)

Doghead, if you wish for Xavier to die you might be dissapointed. He is worth, at least to the priest, much more alive than 6 feet under.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Doghead, if you wish for Xavier to die you might be dissapointed. He is worth, at least to the priest, much more alive than 6 feet under.




Whoa. I don't want Xavier dead. I am really enjoying playing him. (And I want to get to a level where he can cast spells - never played a paladin that could cast spells.) Although, on the other hand, being a prisoner of the priest might not be all that much fun. For Xavier at least. I'm sure I would find a way to enjoy it if it came to that. 

But Xavier is going to make damned sure he does what he can to ensure that that doesn't happen. And the first thing is to take Gror down (but hopefully still breathing, although I'm not sure exactly what I'll do with him then. Drag him back to the castle I suppose  ) With Gror out of the picture, Xavier figures he has half a chance to convince the other two to push off.


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2005)

Karn to the rescue, I knew I liked that old man for a reason.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2005)

Go Karn!


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2005)

DarkMaster: Did I mention that you run a kick asss game? Well just in case.

Hey DarkMaster, you run a kick ass game.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Doghead, These kind of comment are always appreciated. As some of you might have noticed my posting slowed down a little recently as RL was very demanding. At least for a short while I should be able to post more regularly.


----------



## Manzanita (May 28, 2005)

Stylin.  I leveled up Solomon.  We're heading out in the morning to the sewer entrance.  Solomon & Dai dressed as wizard students.  Trom & Jraq carrying their weapons.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2005)

For those that still follow everyone level up.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2005)

Nice. 

Level up summary: [sblock]HP: Er, how do we do HP again?
Stats: L4 increase to Cha (16->17).
Skills (2+2+1 skill points): +2 ranks Sense Motive (5->7), +1 ccrank Intimidate (4->5), +1 rank Ride (4->5).
BAB: +1
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +1.
Class Abilities: added Aura of Courage & Divine Health, adjusted Smite Evil & Lay on Hands.

OK. I think that that is everything.[/sblock]

Only another gazillion levels and Xavier gets some spells! (no wisdom bonus spells here)

thotd.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2005)

Whew, that was a long night.      It's a bit late for me now, so Jasper will be leveled up in the morning.  Should I bother setting his xp total to anything?


----------



## Verbatim (May 31, 2005)

I will upgrade Jath once I get home from work. To give you a heads up, I will take another level of Cleric.

Will just edit this post once he is ready to go.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2005)

Jasper is now level 4.  I gave him scrolls instead of new spells in his spellbook again, since he certainly hasn't had time to study since last level.  At the pace this game is maintaining, he won't anytime soon.  Poor Jasper.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2005)

For the HP it's the lowest score. So for d10 it's 5 hp, for d8 it's 4hp, D6 3hp and d4 2 plus CON bonus.

I will wait for the other two to acknowledge their presence before moving on.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2005)

Took 4 ranks of Knowledge (Local), giving Oculus a mod of +8. Don't know if that will have any game effect, but maybe he'll know bits and pieces about things like sewers, abandoned temples, etc


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2005)

SilentSpace, for consistency sake it won't (what you didn't know yesterday you don't know today) but next time I see the need to roll for a knowledge check it surely will. Also if you find new clues or evidence concerning certain topic I will roll checks again, as the new clues somehow unlocked part of your memory


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 1, 2005)

Jath is updated as follows:

Clr 2. +1 stat increase to Dex, +4 hp, +1 to Fort and Will save, +1 BAB, +1 to Bluff, Disguise, Heal, Hide, Knowledge (Religion)

Prepared spells: 0: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Resistance
1st: Comprehend Languages, Obscuring Mist, Sanctuary, Disguise Self*

*=Domain spell


Edit: Meant Disguise vice diplomacy
Edit2: Added prepared spells


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 5, 2005)

Ferrix I will move forward, please update Dai when you have time.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> For those that still follow everyone level up.




Completely missed this post.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2005)

Did we ever sort out the gear we got from the tunnels?

[sblock]
Magic Armor:
magic heavy steel shield
magical banded mail

Magic Weapons:
Dwarven War Axe
Dagger
Kama

Others:
2 potions indentified as healing potion
and a small pearl carefully wrapped in a small box

Masterwork probably:
Throwing axe
Composite longbow which seems extremely hard to pull
Nicely carved spear wich seems amazingly sharp
A beautifull large barbarian greataxe
3 well balanced small dagger
a well balanced heavy mace with four dragon face stuck togheter making the ball used to strike.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2005)

From that list Dai would take the Magic Kama and the Exceptionally Sharp Spear.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Kangaxx, did you got the link to the new thread?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 15, 2005)

We found out the pearl is a pearl of power.  I think Oculus should take the pearl for an extra healing spell each day, since our warriors are too slow to avoid getting hit  .  We should save up to by Oculus a wand of healing, by the way.  Jasper (with the higher caster level) should take the pearl once we get a wand of healing.

For his personal use, Oculus could use a simple weapon, either the spear or mace.

None of the weapons were magical, right?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

The following were detected as magical 



> He locates the following magical weapons in the lockers.
> Dwarven War Axe
> Dagger
> Kama
> ...


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 15, 2005)

Somehow I missed that.  I was wondering why things were so quiet around here.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 21, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am still alive, I just don't have a lot of time these days for updates, I will try to post soon.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 10, 2005)

I got a second boy, the mother had a c-section so I need to do almost everything in the house. Posting should soon come back to a faster pace.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2005)

Congratulations, I hope everything went alright.

No problem on waiting, a good game is worth the wait.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 10, 2005)

I have three boys.  Age 5, 3 & 1.  I noticed the other day that gnomeworks said he started playing D&D at age 6, learning from his dad.  I know my oldest would be into it, but I don't know if I want him to start.  He needs to be able to read first, anyway.  & type in this case.  But, hey, on ENworld, no one would know you were 8 years old!(?)

Anyway, nice of you to be so helpful to your wife.  Good thing you Canadians have good paternity leave.  (Don't you?)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 11, 2005)

When I started to play around the age of 10, I initiated my friend younger neighboor and his friend because we lacked player, they were both 5 or 6 years old. They made perfect fighter. Why do you hesitate to have him starts?, it can be a good incentive for him to learn how to read and write. If he wants all those cool feats he has to be able to read them right???

Well I am back to work today and just learned they will cut 300 people out of 550. As for the parental leave it is indeed very generous but my wife will take it all (1 year home with the baby).


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2005)

I suppose it would be OK, if it helps teach him to read & type.  I'm a bit self-conscious about my DnD habit, and only play online.  I know my wife would be less than thrilled to see our kids pick up my gaming hobby.  We'll see.  Certainly we'll do lots of other gaming like chess, backgammon, risk, monopoly, scrabble, bridge & such, which I also love.  Not to mention some good strategic computer games, like Age of Empires...

In any case, hope you keep your job.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 11, 2005)

No comment on how to raise kids, but I just wanted to say congratulations!


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 12, 2005)

You have three sons, that's enough for a small party. You wouldn't have to play online all the time 

I enjoy playing around a table with family and friends. I know I will play with my son as soon as they can. I see it as a good way to bond with them. I also will enjoy playing chess, Axis and Allies (I really like this one, and it's not too complicated). 

But I understand that you are not the only parent in the house, I also have my share of discussion on what is good and what is not for our children. D&D doesn't seem to be a problem (I was able to have her play in what used to be our montly game(before the baby)) but movies are and will be carefully inspected for any signs of violence. She thinks my father was crazy when he brought me at 4 to see Star Wars.


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2005)

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 30, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am still alive and hopping keep the game alive. The new baby and problems at work are simply filling my time up. thing should improve around end of august when lay off will be announced.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2005)

Alrighty, I'll be waiting


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll be here.  I wouldn't leave this game.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 15, 2005)

Doghead don't forget to add an extra level to your character.

Verbatim can you list me your spell for the day. 

Manzanita I am waiting for you to continue near the temple.


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2005)

I thought that I just had. He's level 4 now. Thats right isn't it. 

_(Perhaps I didn't update the rg thread ... gotta check that.)_

thotd.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 16, 2005)

DM: I do not have my PHB, or an electronic copy of it while I am here in Korea. I will try to run down an SRD to pick some spells out, but if you have any suggestions, I will run with them. As you know, Jath is less concerned with the "casting" aspects of the faith and more focused on the "hands on" approach to the clergy.

Any suggestions guys for a Trickery/Luck spell selection? (caster lvl 2)?


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Verbatim

You can find the Sovelior and Sage SRD here, and the Raven and stephanh SRD here.

thotd


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the listing...

One spell selection coming up.


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2005)

No problem.

thotd

PS: checked the RG thread, and Xavier hadn't been updated to L4. He is now.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 16, 2005)

Jath's spells:

0: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Create Water
1st: Entropic Shield*, Shield of Faith, Comprehend Language, Detect Evil

*=domain spell


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I just check the HP Dai, Xavier and Jath have 1 hp missing. 

Don't forget that I use the following average method full at first, lowest at even number and highest at uneven after that.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

Will change total asap..


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 19, 2005)

Manzanita, no clear trace of Uder found. It takes 10 minutes in between the survival roll when tracking indoor.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2005)

OK.  Solomon will proceed towards the noise, and perhaps come back if he needs to.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 23, 2005)

I am happy to see the game running again. I know that the two wizard didn't really had an opportunity to participate but I was wondering if they are still in. 

Silentspace, Kangaxx are you still in?


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 28, 2005)

I am happy to see you back Kangaxx.

I will try to have an update by tomorrow.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 29, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I am happy to see you back Kangaxx.
> 
> I will try to have an update by tomorrow.




My life is a little busier these days so I'm not checking the boards quite as often, but this a great game and I plan on sticking around.  I'm glad to see it moving again.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 29, 2005)

So did you keep your job, DM?


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't know yet. I work for an European compagny and they take forever before laying off people. They say it's a more human way to do things. I think there is nothing worse than uncertainty, give us the papers and get it over with, If I am still in I forget about it and keep going otherwise I look for another job.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 14, 2005)

I finally bought a digital camera last week here is a picture of the map of Mergovie. You will notice that it's in French, if you have any question about translation or anything else asks me.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 16, 2005)

SilentSpace are you still in or I start looking for someone else?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks like SilentSpace has droped the game I will soon look for a new player.

Anyone has news about Doghead?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't but I think this is the only game I am in with him...


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't heard anything, but the website says he hasn't logged on in two weeks.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2005)

Doghead is also in the game Silentspace DMs, which has been quite slow lately.  Both are longtime players, and I double either is gone for good.  Not to say you shouldn't replace them.  Xavier is all by himself anyway.  It would be nice to get this game going again at a good pace.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

Silentspace you are still welcomed in the game. I really do hope that you can join us back. 

Manz, I tried to send him an email but I didn't got any answer. If you can ask him about the game I would really appreciate.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

Well that hurt.  We're definately out-manned and overpowered, again.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 25, 2005)

I have to agree, this looks pretty grim.  I think the party is screwed if Jasper fails his concentrate roll, and possibly even if he succeeds.  I'd forgotten I even had that scroll until I looked up the char to see if he had anything to help such a desperate situation.   Guess I won't be copying it into my spellbook next level.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

All that makes me think that I haven't been too good with the wizards. I didn't let you much time to study new spell, transcribe scroll or make magic items. 

When I builded that story, there were no wizards in the party only a sorceror. 

I also must admit that the sewer part wasn't made to be tackled with the brute force approach. But Jasper seems to just saved the day so I don't worry too much, we will see what happens next.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry, lost track of the thread  :\  Nice lightning bolt, by the way.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad to see you back Silentspace.  Jasper needs all the help he can get... any bets on whether his 19 HPs can soak up a round of ogre beatings?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome back Silentspace.

Manzanita I don't see any problem with you rolling the dice. I can understand the need to roll your own dice. Just be prepared to have it at time modified by circumstances and such.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2005)

Great RP Kangaxx, 
You don't know how long I looked at that 20. As strange as it may seems It was a sad moment to see Jraq die. I get too attach to my NPC


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow this is getting uglier than I expected.


----------



## doghead (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey all

Still here, still breathing. Just got back for a trip around the red center and top end. 

I hope to be back online, and back IC soon. Apologies for the time it has taken. End of the month if all goes well (and I still have a character   )

Cheers

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad to see you back Doghead.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> Still here, still breathing. Just got back for a trip around the red center and top end.
> 
> thotd




OK.  I think my geography is pretty good, but I have no idea what you're talking about.  (Australia?)

Anyway.  It is a gruesome battle.  But perfectly sensible.  This is the second time we've attacked them in the sewer.  It makes sense they'd be ready for us.  We knew there was a powerful orc and an ogre down there.  PCs should die at times.

That said, Solomon is one of my two favorite PCs, (the other being Solomon's light hearted opposite, Percy, in Living EN world).  But if he dies, that's OK.  I was thinking I'd see if Darkmaster would let me take over Jraq or Trolm if he did.  At least that decision has become simpler.

I had a hard time deciding if Solomon should pursue the orc leader, or help the others.  Solomon's #1 goal is finding Jessica.  He was hardly going to do that without the others.  The orc leader is second, or even third priority, really.  So it seemed to make sense to go after the ogre.   If we get out, we need to find another strategy.  We just aren't strong enough to attack them directly.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, looks like we're not on the upswing yet, hopefully the ogre doesn't land anymore critical hits.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2005)

Not to dig my own grave, but I think you missed a round or two when calculating Dai's hit point loss from bleeding.  Since he got dropped to -5 and he's been down for 2 or 3 rounds, and now he's at -6, I think you just counted incorrectly.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Not to dig my own grave, but I think you missed a round or two when calculating Dai's hit point loss from bleeding.  Since he got dropped to -5 and he's been down for 2 or 3 rounds, and now he's at -6, I think you just counted incorrectly.



Darkmaster's last post said Dai stabalized at -5.

I editted Jasper's character sheet to remove the various resources he used in the fight.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2005)

Kangaxx, I really liked how you played Jasper during the fight. ( I guess I am the only one, running away from a fight isn't the best thing to do during a fight  ).

Manz, I knew it was a hard descision to abandon the Orc leader.

Doghead, I am like Manz here, I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, least we're not all dead.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2005)

DarkMaster I was noticing that you roll critical hits interestingly.  When you critical hit, you don't just multiply the result by the critical multiplier but instead roll the damage dice and bonuses extra times.

Thus a longsword on a critical hit does 2d8, not 1d8x2.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 1, 2005)

Ferrix it's possible, sometimes I simply x2 because I know it's the norm on the board. But at my table the player prefer rolling twice, thrice of four time. Slower but they seem to prefer it, so it's possible that I forget. 

Also who is taking care of the money and the objects.

For those interested: Scrolls, potions and a few wizard,cleric magical object (tome, robe, pearls, wands and so on)can be bought at the university. Except for scrolls they are usually 130-150% of listed price (Jasper and Oculus knows that)

Magical and MW Weapons and armor can be bought at (Oculus knowledge local 13+8) local weaponsmith around the market at 150% listed price or in the industrial sector in a weapon and armor manifacture own by a retired dwarf adventurer. He usually has good prices. Local warrior and adventurer usually buy directly from him. He usually have in stock well renown 100% Mergovian Uberneth armor. 

Oculus is also aware of a gnome that usually spend his time at the kobold sailor. He is a magical item broker. If you are lucky or patient enough he can get you any items you want with price ranging from 75% to 1000% listed price depending on the availability.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2005)

What is 100% Mergovian Uberneth armor?  

Solomon carries the bow.  The drar we will all share, by stuffing into whereever.  the potions should also be split.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 1, 2005)

If you look on the map in the north of the country there is a city called Vireq. There lives the world renown armorsmith/designer Omil Uberneth. A renown figther/wizard adventurer that retired and started his own armorshop in a poor southern Mergovian city. In a few years he became world renown. Quickly the city started to attract armorsmith all over the world and the city main industry is now based around armor. Today Vireq armor are sold all over the world. The Axyrian military is a very large customer, buying almost 50% of their armor from that city. Design, production and R&D are done in Vireq.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2005)

Oculus would like a share of the loot!  I know there hasn't been much to go around, but I don't think Oculus has gotten anything, has he?  Alas, the lot of the secondary caster...

Of course, that's only if he survives


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh... here's a post from the last encounter we survived.  

click

There was some discussion after that, I'm not sure how it was resolved.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2005)

I added the MW throwing axe, +1 dwarven waraxe, and a potion of CLW to Solomon long ago.  But I didn't track cash.  And did we ever do the sales in IC?  Did we even have time?  I don't think we've had time to do any buying with it anyway.  I suspect Solomon will be the only one who will be able to use the new bow, if even he can.

We should probably merge the two treasure lists.  Identify what has not been claimed, and see if we can get a chance to sell the rest IC.  Then buys some stuff.  All assuming we survive long enough....

We could use more healers.  Who knows when we'll catch up with Jath or Xavier.  We've kind of lost Jath, actually, haven't we?  We'll have to try to rope him back in when he reappears in the LoL thread.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 4, 2005)

We haven't lost him, I talked to Verbatim and he is still in. I am just waiting for Doghead action before I can go on with his. 

Also you didn't take time to do any shoping yet


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2005)

Oculus might be better able to take a hit than our injured front-line fighters, but maybe not. :\


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

You were really not lucky. 20% chance of having a random group nearby,5% that it was Gror group (since you succesfully rolled you move silently)  Guess what I rolled a 1. Then Trolm with a relatively high climb skills slips and rolls very low on the move silently and to top all that Gror roll a !20 (no automatic succes but still) on his listen check. 

on the positive side, it makes thing more interesting. 

Also I will travel to Denver from next Sunday to wednesday (still trying to save my job  )and my posting might slow down


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2005)

updated Oculus in rogues gallery, crossing out spells and wand charges used.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 5, 2005)

Solomon's position is so perilous that I find myself unable to post before asking some questions:

 What sort of light source does Gror's group have, and who carries it?  Also, what is the ground like?  It is wet or quite damp?  If someone dropped a torch, might it go out?  

It looks like Solomon has 2 hps, and Dai has 1.  This is going to be tricky!  It might help to have a map, too.  Are there any other passages that could be taken?  How wide is the corridor?

Is it OK if I assume Solomon took one of the potions of CLW?  If so, he now would have two.  Someone else would have a potion of Cure moderate wounds, and there is another potion of CLWs for someone else, right?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

I will post a map of the area. The way the sewer is done is the following. It's a cylinder of about 15' wide with a 5' ledge on the side to allow people to walk. 

There are no side corridor around the ladder. The closest tunnel would be 50' behind them. I will also assume that you had time to drink a potion while Jasper and Trolm were trying to climb the ladder.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 6, 2005)

I had intended for Jasper to move straight west from the ladder, into the water. Then he would have a clear line of sight on the enemies, and hopefully prevent anyone from charging him, as I'd imagine water is considered rough terrain.  Sorry I wasn't very clear about it.   I also didn't really consider the depth of the water when I came up with that plan... Would he actually be able to move there?   His current position is definitely going to affect my next action.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes Jasper could have jumped in the water, it's about 4 feet deep a the deepest point (Around 2 feets from the ledge)


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey all,

Just popped in to let you know that I have rejoined the ranks of the Connected. I should be able to start posting soon. Just give me a moment to catch up on the IC thread.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 19, 2005)

Verbatim, Jath is back in action


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to let you know that I am still alive but don't have much time to post these day. I will try to post something in the coming days.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 8, 2005)

Can I change Jasper's action for last round to have him fire his color spray ar Gror?   Once combat began again, getting out of the water would be low on Jasper's priority list.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok no problem


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Darkmaster

I was just wondering how things are going. I assume that you are still somewhat snowed under. Any idea as to when things might change?

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2006)

I am very frustrated by what happened. I don't really know what to do but I would like to keep the game running. 

I noticed on the main page that they will try to restore the may 8 backup. I will wait to see what happened, before we continue, but what ever is the outcome the game will continue.


----------



## Manzanita (May 11, 2006)

I don't think the damage is too severe.  We can easily recreate our PC for level 5, and I think we all pretty much remember what has happened since December.  Either way, I'm ready to go whenever you are, DM.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 11, 2006)

I'll be sticking around regardless.  Recreating a missing level, or a summary of the missing stuff wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2006)

I have Xavier on disk, so no problems there. I think however, i have lost the big summary of events I wrote up. I will have to check, but I think I wrote it on-line. Oh well.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2006)

Ok guys looks like we can forget about the May 8 back up. 

Update your character in the rogue gallery and I will post something between tonight and tomorrow night, we will simply pick from where I think we were.


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2006)

Alright... will update character asap.

Finally I get a day off.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 19, 2006)

I updated Jasper as best I could.  I know he's missing a few 1st and 2nd scrolls still, but I'm not sure what.

Does anyone remember what we ended up with after divying the loot?  I think it was 2-3 cure light wounds potions, 2 cure moderate, a cure light wounds wand, and somewhere around 1500 drar.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 7, 2006)

Just bumbing the thread to see if Silentspace is still around.


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2006)

DarkMaster,

You caught me on the hop a bit. I was expecting a few posts before we got to the ship. Xavier, Karn and Lt. Xilif are all mounted. While I'm not sure about the others, Xavier, I know would be reluctant to leave Sanfranedial on the dock. I was thinking he could travel to where ever it is the others are going on horseback and meet them there. From what I understand, its just down river, not overseas at this point.

Unless of course the ship is big enough to carry horses.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 7, 2006)

Silentspace put his own PbP game on hold due to being quite busy.  Silentspace is an old hand around here, and I'm confident he will return.  Hopefully this is no big deal, since he's separated from the party anyway.  I'm sure he'll track down any new thread you create.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Manz

Doghead I will edit my last post. Sanfranedial has a place on the boat.

Also I was hoping for a few last post in this thread. 

I will start the new one shortly.


----------



## doghead (Jun 9, 2006)

Cool. Then we are good. Starting a new thread, no we are (almost) all together is a good idea.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2006)

Manzanita, Enirdnas is an ancient evil godess of the earth and Magic. The only places where Solomon could have heard of her would be when Jasper and Oculus read the book after fleeing from the village.


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2006)

Ah DM

You haven't lost your touch. 

I can't remember if Xavier did a Knowledge religion check at the fort, or if he did, what the reslutls were. Can I get one now? K(Religion) +7.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 19, 2006)

Xavier already rolled a knowledge religion and got enough to remember about the basic of the faith. Magic, Earth and Evil. 

I will try to get something tomorrow, with the summer and the world cup I have difficulty finding time to post but don't worry I will try to maintain my 3-5 post a week as much as I can.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 19, 2006)

Canada didn't make the cup.  Who are you rooting for?  France?  I basically root for anyone who I think could beat Brazil.  The world cup is the only sporting event I watch.  Now that there's a woman's world cup, I watch that too.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 20, 2006)

He he, true Canada didn't make it. They made it once about 20 years ago and couldn't score a goal. 

My teams are:
France, because I cheered for them since I remember watching soccer (My father is from Paris, France)
Portugal because of my wife (and kids  )

and beleive it or not the US. I know any good non-american soccer fan should pretend not to take them seriously but I must say that during the last world cup their performance won my heart. I beleive that with all the hispanophone in the U.S it's only a matter of time before the US wins the world cup. Combine their pations with the money they make as american citizen and I am pretty sure that the american soccer infrastructure will be one of the best one in the world producing some of the finest player in the world in 15-30 years. 

and finally any team that can beat Brazil . Argentina and Spain from what I saw up to now.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2006)

I like portugal too.  I like it when small countries field good teams.  Is your wife Portugese?

That's the most positive thing I've heard about USA soccer.  I can't say I get excited about the team, b/c I don't give them a chance to get very far.  I am a big fan of the USA Woman's team.  I cried when the won the cup a few years back.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

I havn't really been following the world cup. Obviously, with Australia in this year, it pretty much everywhere. So its hard not to know. I've always had a soft spot for Portugal as well. I also agree with DM, if football takes hold in America, I think you will see their name on the cup not long after.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Just to let you know that we (wife and I) decided to take a week and a few days vacation. My internet time is extremely limited. I might not be able to post this week. 

Manzanita, Yes she is. 

Doghead, I don't know if you saw today's game but Australia could have won it. Up to know there hasn't been much surprise in this world cup, what a shocker if Australia would have defeated the "migthy" Italian.

Again I will try to do my best to post something this week.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2006)

We came *this* close. Losing like that was a terrible way to bow out. But you have to put goals in the net if you want to win, and we just couldn't break down their defenses.  The Italians are like terriors in defence.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok I am back from my extended vacation. Let's hit the new thread


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds Great!


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 13, 2006)

Can someone post a link to the new thread?  I don't see it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's the link
New Thread


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 15, 2006)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Here's the link
> New Thread



Thank you muchly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 27, 2006)

Just a bump to see if doghead is still following the new thread.


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2006)

Doghead forgot to subscribe to the new thread and has been wondering where everyone has gone. Doghead is, of course, something of an idiot.

Needless to say, I don't tend to check the forum pages much.

thotd


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 29, 2006)

Sorry about the absence, I went on vacation for a couple weeks and forgot to mention it here.      But now I am tanned and ready for more PBP.  Didn't anyone else have items that needed Identifying?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 30, 2006)

Glad to see you all. Hopefully I can maintain the rythm this time


----------



## doghead (Jul 31, 2006)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Didn't anyone else have items that needed Identifying?




Xavier has a sword and shield. It was given to him by the goblin priestess. Its magical, but I don't think its been _Identified_ yet.

thotd


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 31, 2006)

The sword and shield are nothing more than +1, but a detect magic reveals a much stronger aura than that.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 1, 2006)

Jasper will Identify them if Xavier wishes.  He would probably be around when Jasper asked the party if any of them required the service.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 1, 2006)

Kangaxx, my previous post actually describes what Jasper's Identify discovered. There is a powerfull masking magic on the items.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2006)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Kangaxx, my previous post actually describes what Jasper's Identify discovered. There is a powerfull masking magic on the items.




Cool.  I've long thought 'identify was too powerful.  Sometimes items are better when the PCs don't know all their properties.


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2006)

I like a little mystery too. 

Its not really an issue anyways, as Xavier will be keeping the sword and shield he has been using up til now. They were given to him by his father when Xavier joined the paladins of Heironeous and they were blessed (in a non-magical way) by the clerics of Heironeous when Xavier set forth on this mission. Xavier is not going to toss them for some _bling_ given to him by an evil goblin priestess.

The fact that there is some form of masked enchantment on the weapons only confirmes Xavier's intention to not use them. When all this is over, Xavier intends to make an offering of the items to the temple. The clerics can do with them as they wish. For now, they will be packed away somewhere, in a secure box if there is one available.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 17, 2006)

A bump to see if people are still notified. For some reason it seems something happened to the database.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello Darkmaster and everybody, I saw the Looking for Silentspace sign!  Sorry I've been out of commission for a while.  I hope to catch back up with this game, if it's still going.  I'll be going out of town for a couple days, but will check back early next week...


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 18, 2006)

Glad to have you back Silentspace. The game is still running, but I did not made any update related to Oculus since he left Mornonas with Uder and Captain Syl on the Vernita, just post whenever you are ready and we will go from there.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2006)

I am extremely sorry guys, last week was quite demanding. I will try to get something posted tomorrow night at the latest. Trust me, I wish I had more time to keep the game rolling as it should.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 29, 2006)

We know. You've invested more than any of us DM, & it shows.  Hope it works out for you, but it is just a game.  I know you have your priorities in line.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2006)

For those of you looking for rogue  and Plot Thread


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 14, 2006)

It's awfully quiet here lately.  Who is still around?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm still here.  This has been my favorite game ever, but its lost a lot of momentum, and perhaps its best to simply let it die.  Darkmaster, if you ever get this game moving again, or get psyched to start another, let me know, b/c I want in.  I think you're an awesome DM!

FWIW, DOghead's had to drop off the boards due to connectivity issues.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 22, 2006)

I will miss this game too.  It kept me coming back long after I'd dropped all my other PBP games when I got a new busier job early this year.  But I guess all good things must come to an end.  Thanks for the good times everyone.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2006)

You know what Darkmaster?  I feel really guilty for dropping my own games.  But I had to be honest with myself.  I just didn't have the time, on a consistent basis, to be running the kind of game I wanted to.  I really enjoyed it though, and I hoped my players did too, but my schedule is so erratic and hectic, I just couldn't swing it.  If I had a more stable 9 to 5 job I'd love to start up a game again, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.  From what I can tell, your situation may be similar.  It's tough, because you start these games with the best intentions. Anyway, take care of yourself and give your loved ones the time they deserve first!


----------

